# To-LOVE-Ru / Darkness



## Tazmo (Mar 31, 2012)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Random Member (Mar 31, 2012)

To Love-Ru Darkness is getting animated.

Staff:



> Director: Otsuki Atsushi ("Motto To LOVE-Ru")
> Character Design: Oka Yuichi ("To LOVE-Ru")
> Production studio : Xebec



Source: ,


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 31, 2012)

in b4 censorship, censorship everywhere


----------



## Akatora (Mar 31, 2012)

only thing that would make sense would be an ova seriers


air this on tv and censorship would be everywhere


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 31, 2012)

Glad to see TLR: Darkness getting a series.  Just hope the animation team doesn't ruin it like they did with the first anime.

But in regards to censoring, when that Japan Censoring law went into effect a year ago, I was sure a Darkness anime would be censored up the yin-yang.  However, given how much Highschool DxD and R-15 got away with, it's very possible Darkness might not be as censored as we thought it might be.


----------



## Koori (Mar 31, 2012)

Tyrannos said:


> Glad to see TLR: Darkness getting a series.  Just hope the animation team doesn't ruin it like they did with the first anime.
> 
> But in regards to censoring, when that Japan Censoring law went into effect a year ago, I was sure a Darkness anime would be censored up the yin-yang.  However, given how much Highschool DxD and R-15 got away with, it's very possible Darkness might not be as censored as we thought it might be.



Because it never was a censoring law but a rate system to make sure sexual content that in real life woul be illegal (examples: i*c*st, rape) isn't sold to minors of 18. Sankaku Complex, that pathetic website that is only useful to watch porn, used all their fearmonger tactics and misinformation to scare the crowd. And I can't believe there were idiots who believed their stupid gossip.

TL Darkness is way more filled with erotism, so expect the anime to be aired late night.


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 31, 2012)

Excuse me, but I never got that information from THAT website. I got it here and ANN.   So blame them than calling me an idiot.


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 1, 2012)

That censorship will be unbearable.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 1, 2012)

How appropriate we get a body swap chapter on April Fools. The bath scenes are definitely the mangaka's strong points


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 3, 2012)

This chapter is eh. =/

But I laughed how they both attempted to go to their opposite gender's bathroom.


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 17, 2012)

> The first bimonthly issue of Shueisha's Jump SQ.19 magazine is announcing on Thursday that the limited edition of the fifth To Love-Ru -Trouble- Darkness manga volume will bundle an anime DVD. The DVD will run about 24 minutes long and contain three episodes. The limited edition bundle will ship on August 17.
> 
> *The anime shorts will adapt three bonus extra chapters — Chapter 0 "Prologue ~Project Shidō" (Prologue: Project Launch), "Pollen plan ~Kiken na Imōto Jōji~" (Pollen plan: Dangerous Sister Affair), "Body touch? ~Nyan-derful Life~" *— from the manga which center around the characters Momo, Mikan, and Haruna, respectively.
> 
> The manga is also inspiring a television anime. Atsushi Ootsuki is returning from the earlier To Love-Ru television anime to direct at Xebec, and To Love-Ru veteran Yuichi Ouka is also designing the characters.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 25, 2012)

Good, good. I missed this thread !


----------



## Revan21 (Apr 28, 2012)

The latest chapter about Kotegawa looks delicious, again she's caught with her panties down 
And then there's this

*Spoiler*: __ 





pek pek pek


----------



## Alchemist73 (Apr 29, 2012)

^ What the hell? Yui must be dreaming of being pregnant with Rito's kid. When should the chapter be out?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 29, 2012)

How predictable. Of course Kotegawa met Rito when they were little kids.That being said, another enjoyable chapter


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 29, 2012)

I thought it was rather cute that they had an encounter when they were little.   But Rito sure is getting quite the eyefull lately.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 30, 2012)

He is just getting in shape for his harem


Still It was cute that they met as children but Kotegawa is the one with the biggest imagination....She went all the way to being pregnant in that fantasy.

And for some reason kid Rito looked badass.It?s weird how people change throughout the years.

A shame he combined some sexy Yui() with a pedo paradise...


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 30, 2012)

Yui once again proves she is the shameless one.


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 30, 2012)

luffy no haki said:


> Still It was cute that they met as children but Kotegawa is the one with the biggest imagination....*She went all the way *to being pregnant in that fantasy.



I see what you did there.


----------



## Zabuza (May 1, 2012)

Kotegawa calls Rito a pervert but man her fantasies are even crazier than Rito's actions.


----------



## Tyrannos (May 1, 2012)

Thats why Yui's my favorite character.   

Though Momo's up there too.


----------



## Luffyfangirl24 (May 3, 2012)

I am happy that To Love Ru Darkness is being made into an anime series now, finally! How many years has it been since last To Love Ru series? Feels like forever, maybe thats just me.


----------



## Akatora (Jun 3, 2012)

Apparently TLRD were on trial back in april but it cleared the accept for all ages


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 3, 2012)

I bought TLRD 1 & 2 in French and TLR Perfect Data Book. Yeah !
With all character files and interviews.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 3, 2012)

Akatora said:


> Apparently TLRD were on trial back in april but it cleared the accept for all ages



Wow, that's good news.   Always was worried that Mikan's nudity scenes would violate that law and get the manga cancelled.  So Kentaro really tested the limits of the law and effectively drew the line in the sand for future mangaka and anime productions.


----------



## Koori (Jun 3, 2012)

Tyrannos said:


> Wow, that's good news.   Always was worried that Mikan's nudity scenes would violate that law and get the manga cancelled.



It would just get a +18 label and underage people would still be able to get their hands on the volumes. You're misunderstanding things.


----------



## VanzZz (Jun 3, 2012)

is out.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 3, 2012)

D Vance said:


> is out.



Mei-centric with some real good action, in more ways than one.  



Koori said:


> It would just get a +18 label and underage people would still be able to get their hands on the volumes. You're misunderstanding things.



Doesn't matter, the manga's got the green light and will continue.


----------



## DocTerror (Jun 5, 2012)

Its out.

Ch.20


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 5, 2012)

It's amazing how the addition of nudity can improve a manga.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 5, 2012)

Funny is...Rito was man enough not to get shy nor flustered after the punishment. Dat Rito is starting to understand what a harem means?


----------



## Akatora (Jun 18, 2012)

another of the extra chapters is out raw, a mikan one and yet again it's hard to get what this series can get away with.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Momo transforms Rito into a pair of panties that Mikan wears...


----------



## Gene (Jun 19, 2012)

Yabuki Kentaro has become a god.


----------



## DocTerror (Jun 22, 2012)

Wow WTF? This series just keeps getting weirder and weirder.


----------



## Akatora (Jun 24, 2012)

^Agreed


had it been another series it would probably have been transformed into her bag, her shirt or pants, TLR go and makes it the underwear... 
To top it off it's mikans which makes it even stranger.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 24, 2012)

Sentient panties with eyes.

Okay... what?


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 30, 2012)

Rito should deliver hugs more often to his harem, that makes him look epic.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 30, 2012)

"Will continue in the september issue"

Oh shit. What's the author up to?


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 30, 2012)

Rito getting into another situation.  

And Kentaro really giving the finger to the censors this week.


----------



## Corrupt3dSol (Jun 30, 2012)

Zaru said:


> "Will continue in the september issue"
> 
> Oh shit. What's the author up to?



This was the August issue. The September issue will be out in August.


----------



## DocTerror (Jul 1, 2012)

Oh look its Lala. Seems like we haven't seen her in months. She used to be the center piece of the manga but now shes kinda been regulated to second tier.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 1, 2012)

DocTerror said:


> Oh look its Lala. Seems like we haven't seen her in months. She used to be the center piece of the manga but now shes kinda been regulated to second tier.



Darkness is all about Momo's harem plan and further developing secondary characters and their storylines. Lala is already part of the harem, and her back story was sort of explored in the original To-love-Ru, so there's no point in her getting much attention.


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 4, 2012)

Another girl that will fall for Rito. They never stop showing up.


----------



## Random Member (Aug 4, 2012)

Nemesis falling for Rito is likely to happen but I think it's something that's far off. She still seems bent on reverting Yami for now.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 4, 2012)

So...how many aliens will be wanting Rito?s dick at the end of this series?


----------



## McSlobs (Aug 4, 2012)

luffy no haki said:


> So...how many aliens will be wanting Rito?s dick at the end of this series?



It doesn't matter....Rito's too much of a bitch to do anything with any of them without being under the influence of Lala's inventions or some alien substance. He should be banging every one of those girls


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 4, 2012)

C?mmon, at the beginning of the series he would fall unconscious just by seeing their cleavage, at least now he can give hugs


----------



## McSlobs (Aug 4, 2012)

True, at least he's better than Minato from Sekirei(Hasn't made an advance on any of those girls) & Ikuto from Nagasarete Airantou(Gets a nosebleed and passes out just from seeing panties)


----------



## DocTerror (Aug 5, 2012)

Man those opening pages were glorious


----------



## ShipTeaser (Aug 5, 2012)

Hmmm, finally decided to catch up after having got bogged down in the middle of the original To-Love-Ru.

Rito is quite a lot less annoying nowadays in darkness 

and that Momo...


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 6, 2012)

McSlobs said:


> It doesn't matter....Rito's too much of a bitch to do anything with any of them without being under the influence of Lala's inventions or some alien substance. He should be banging every one of those girls



These harem characters are in a lose lose situation, they are either dull spineless because they dont act, but pretty much the only time Ive seen them act, School Days, everyone is glad the MC died; so either do nothing and take flack, or do something and take flack

the only ones who seem to take no heat are guys like Touma, who are super powered badasses people forget the man has a harem nearing 10,000 girls, putting Ise forever to shame, and hes done nada


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 7, 2012)

After seeing these girls naked 1000 times you would think he wouldn't act suprised anymore.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 7, 2012)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> These harem characters are in a lose lose situation, they are either dull spineless because they dont act, but pretty much the only time Ive seen them act, School Days, everyone is glad the MC died; so either do nothing and take flack, or do something and take flack



Though the girls in school days end up being completely psycho and murderous. That's a bit of a different situation, although it was a refreshing take on the "harem" trope


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 7, 2012)

Someone who gets tired of this Manga, gets tired of life.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 7, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Though the girls in school days end up being completely psycho and murderous. That's a bit of a different situation, although it was a refreshing take on the "harem" trope



One could argue When they Cry is sort of like a harem, dont remember how many like the male guy character, and they are as psycho as they come. 

But honestly, if Rito actually went and slept with Momo, Lala, Haruna, and a few of the other girls, I am pretty sure readers who cant separate fact from fiction would get jealous of this imaginary character and not like him anyway. 

Its like I said the only harem characters that dont get flack are one who could be dropped in a shonen or some type of other action manga and hold their own, in the process making the harem failures get pushed to the side. 

The fact is, authors dont have the guts to do a manga where the character gets harem and wives as the show progress, they dont even have the guts to normally have a harem ending either, so its like the whole i*c*st not related by blood reveal, the manga wont work unless the character is either overly shy, oblivious, or some combination.


----------



## McSlobs (Aug 7, 2012)

^Unless you're watching/reading hentai.....




Wow.....$1650 for a mousepad


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 8, 2012)

^ I saw that, dude limited edition items in Japan are ridiculous. I saw a body pillow case go for a few thousand a year or two ago. Collectibles is serious business.


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 9, 2012)

But on their defense, it was a body pillow of Momo.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 9, 2012)

I collect VG and anime, I am in no position to criticize and hell if I had the money to burn i'd probably buy that stuff myself.


----------



## ShipTeaser (Aug 9, 2012)

Tyrannos said:


> But on their defense, it was a body pillow of Momo.



That's a top-tier defence heh...

Collectibles are awesome, I have a few of the 1/8 scale To-Love-Ru figures and while it's probably a waste of cash what isn't nowadays eh?

Anyway in most of the harem series the protagonist refrains from the dirty because he doesn't want to hurt the feelings of the others in the harem... There's an element of that in play here methinks


----------



## McSlobs (Aug 9, 2012)

ShipTeaser said:


> That's a top-tier defence heh...
> 
> Collectibles are awesome, I have a few of the 1/8 scale To-Love-Ru figures and while it's probably a waste of cash what isn't nowadays eh?
> 
> Anyway in most of the harem series the protagonist refrains from the dirty because he doesn't want to hurt the feelings of the others in the harem... There's an element of that in play here methinks



Yeah....but how could a "normal" guy refuse so many offers from hot girls? It's not like he'd really end up with a useless girl, they all have special qualities...unlike some harems.


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 9, 2012)

ShipTeaser said:


> Anyway in most of the harem series the protagonist refrains from the dirty because he doesn't want to hurt the feelings of the others in the harem... There's an element of that in play here methinks



That and it quickly goes from Shonen to Hentai.  

That's why TLR is so great, is because it constantly teases us going "ARH RITO, DO IT!"  But if he did do it, then the fun would evaporate into the "same ol".


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 9, 2012)

Look im more befuddled with crap like picking the first girl and nonsense like that or, oh look I live in a magically world like shuffle, there are gods and demons , I get the okay for polygamy, polygamy is wrong I cannot do that; I get equally perturbed by the i*c*st thing, why play with that theme if in the end you always say haha , not blood related; let me tell you something if Yabuki has Mikan in the harem and does not pull that shit, I tip my glass to you sir

I mean Tenchi got away with all this stuff back in the day, it had i*c*st with Aeka and Sasami, and questionable interactions with his sister and grandmother, lolis , potential bestiality with Ryo oki getting a human body, polygamy, borderline rape of tenchi buy washu and/or ryoko, hell the show was even kind of a shotacon with every girl being pretty much a hundred to a thousand years older than Tenchi; but nobody cared, now I read oh we cant have Mikan in there, or oh so and so harem MC must chose; that honestly whats so refreshing about DxD and to some degree TLR, it goes back to that devil may care attitude its no longer a question of will the harem happen, but when - I mean how much more honest and realistic can you get with some like Issei, He loves Rias, but making babies with other girls, alright!


----------



## ShipTeaser (Aug 10, 2012)

Yeah I certainly wouldn't be opposed to a harem ending just because it'd be gutsy for the author. The most boring thing ever would be Rito/Haruna or Rito/Lala.

I too am sick of the first girl/obvious first choice (or no resolution, that'd suck even more)

It's bad for the genre we definitely need a decent outcome


----------



## Revan21 (Aug 14, 2012)

Another TLR artbook is coming out in October, titled


I better start saving up  Money, I mean


----------



## Revan21 (Aug 17, 2012)

The second part of the  with Rito-pantsu on seems promising too


----------



## ShipTeaser (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm sure that idea was stolen from SnO 

Now just imagine swapping Rito for Tomoki and see what both mangas would be like heh


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 17, 2012)

Well the thing is if Rito was a pervert girls wouldn't probably fell for him and he would probably end alone in the end.
I guess the fact he is innocent makes it appealing for the women.


----------



## ShipTeaser (Aug 17, 2012)

Zabuza said:


> Well the thing is if Rito was a pervert girls wouldn't probably fell for him and he would probably end alone in the end.
> I guess the fact he is innocent makes it appealing for the women.



maybe, yet since most of them refuse to believe all his groping is accidental anyway, who knows ...

In any case obviously it will never happen, but i was thinking Momo is good with plants, so you'd think she'd be able to enhance and synthesise Celine's pollen to make it even better ... that woulb be lethal to morals and decency in her hands...


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 18, 2012)

Rito........good game. 

All things considered I think he got off easy, and although Mikan smacked him and gave him a lecture, I almost feel she has gotten to a point of accepting these kind of situations. I mean here anger was of the comically excessive rawr type, not the teary eyed you shamed me type. 

@Zabuza, they like him because he is nice and caring, question is can you be nice and caring and perverted -> Ise -> so if he was someone perverted I think it would be okay; besides at least Kotegawa and Nana thinks he is a pervert, Ran and Momo want him to be a pervert, Lala is indifferent


----------



## ShipTeaser (Aug 19, 2012)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Rito........good game.
> 
> All things considered I think he got off easy, and although Mikan smacked him and gave him a lecture, I almost feel she has gotten to a point of accepting these kind of situations. I mean here anger was of the comically excessive rawr type, not the teary eyed you shamed me type.



Indeed, as Mikan is by far the most sensible character in the whole manga she has built tolerance to these strange shenanigans, which most characters never seem to manage.

I'm pretty certain that despite her complaints about not being able to bring friends over she'd be gutted if Momo et al all got up and left


----------



## McSlobs (Aug 19, 2012)

Mikan is in love with Rito as well but she's afraid to admit it because she knows people will think badly of her.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 19, 2012)

Ill be curious if they actually do an arc/mini arc were Mikan finally gives in and admits it, or if they just have her appear with the rest of the gang at the end in some sort of harem wedding?

I would be curious about the other girls reactions, Lala would be fine with it, maybe even happy that a sister loves her brother so much, Momo would be like I knew it, yami is her friend so I think she would be fine with it, same with the other aliens; the only ones I am not sure about are Nana, Yui, and Haruna.


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 19, 2012)

Doubt Haruna would object.  Nana and Yui, they likely cry out, "that's disgusting" then quickly be okay with it after an explaination from either Momo or Lala.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 21, 2012)

Yea while Haruna is the normal girl, she seemed relatively okay with rito liking her and lala, all things considered; Yui I see objecting more for the reason she objects with everyone else, she wants to monopolize rito so he can do dirty things only to her ; nana is just a prude 

Im still waiting for Gid's reaction that Rito ensnared his other two daughters, Manga version I could see being a little jealous as he just wants to be a womanizer, or giving him his dap; anime version might just kill him - and lets get a flashback arc with lala's mom


----------



## McSlobs (Aug 21, 2012)

Oh he'll definitely be pissed, but something tells me that Momo has him wrapped around her finger. While I'd like to see Rito get slapped around a bit, I'd rather see him man up and quit being so focused on Haruna. He has a harem to choose from!


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 21, 2012)

McSlobs said:


> Oh he'll definitely be pissed, but something tells me that Momo has him wrapped around her finger. While I'd like to see Rito get slapped around a bit, I'd rather see him man up and quit being so focused on Haruna. *He has a harem to choose from*!



When you have a harem there is no reason to chose.


----------



## Fate115 (Aug 21, 2012)

> When you have a harem there is no reason to chose.




 Truer words have never been spoken.


----------



## McSlobs (Aug 22, 2012)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> When you have a harem there is no reason to chose.



All I meant was he doesn't need to focus on one girl


----------



## ShipTeaser (Aug 22, 2012)

On a tangentally related note i've just watched the new Darkness OVA, and it continues in the style of Motto, with exacting faifthfullness to the manga...

and i have to say it was hot as $%^&!

I demand Harem ending, all of that sexual chemistry Rito has with everyone shouldn't go to waste *grin*


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 22, 2012)

^ is still in that double episode format? I didnt like that, where they had basically 2 or 3 episodes per episode split up into 7-10 minute segments.


----------



## ShipTeaser (Aug 23, 2012)

Yeah but I think that format works for it due to the nature of the content.

Anyway it covers chapter 0 and a couple of the bonus chapters


----------



## VanzZz (Sep 4, 2012)

_Chapter 23 raw_


----------



## hellosquared (Sep 4, 2012)

Is to love ru worth reading? the original series i mean. I read a few chapters and strangely enough I have no opinion of this series yet negative or positive.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 4, 2012)

It's a pure fanservice/humor manga with the occasional battles strew in. You never see anything explicit since it was released in WSJ back then, and just like in Darkness, you will question the fact that the girls are dangerously young.

Basically To love Ru is like Darkness without nipples and more Rito-centric.


----------



## Akatora (Sep 4, 2012)

Though even back then the volumes showed more.
Personally I think the first series was more fun, though it can be due to having read the same jokes again and again. Darkness does bring a bit more to the storyline that was close to none existing in the original.


 and while it's true that a lot of the characters are very young the characters in focus are older in the original series than in darkness.
Lala is ~16 and 17-18 area in darkness while momo and nana is at the 13-14 year age in darkness(personally preferred the late teen)


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 4, 2012)

Shit, another loli...anyway, seems like Momo is starting to regret all this harem plan


----------



## ShipTeaser (Sep 5, 2012)

Indeed. Good new chapter. Things are starting to move now...

although momo's fanclub really need to get lost and never show themselves again =


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 5, 2012)

ShipTeaser said:


> Indeed. Good new chapter. Things are starting to move now...
> 
> although momo's fanclub really need to get lost and never show themselves again =



Indeed. The apple scenario was disturbing


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 11, 2012)

So did they just perform a retcon? This chapter seemed to suggest Lala's mom is in fact alive. Also, her hair is portrayed as dark/black, I assumed since Gid had black hair, her mom had pink hair to explain how all 3 sisters have pink hair. 

And another candidate to the harem, nothing wrong with that. Although it should be pointed out, only 3 characters are actual lolis, nana, mikan and momo. Yami is 20 plus, her master has to be older, and mea is younger, but could be at least as old as lala and co.


----------



## ShipTeaser (Sep 11, 2012)

Hmmm a lot of people have been saying that they never stated thier mother was dead but we would need to reread the manga to check (damn why isn't there English volumes of the manga? )

As for loli's I'd say Yami and Mikan are the true loli, maybe Nana... But Momo is too well endowed to be a Loli to my mind... But then we all have our own definition of a Loli heh...

Nemesis would be an awesome addition to the harem on the basis ghat not only can Rito have three sisters including a pair of twins he also can double up and have a shapeshifted clone of one... It takes the orgy factor up to eleven heh


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 12, 2012)

To me a "true" loli is an underage girl. Hence Momo is a loli because she is the same age as Nana, both being around 14. 

Yami to me is not because she is at least 21, but I think she says she is 24, plus if you are going to use Momo have more of a chest, Yami is not flat chested to say the least. 

I think the anime suggested that she was dead but the manga was mum.

Nemesis has no relation to the other two shapeshifters and genetically I dont think Mea does either. Yami is a clone of Tear ju, but I think Mea is only called a sister in the sense they came from the same experiment. 

Right now by my count Rito has -
the older woman - Mikado
yamato nadeshiko - haruna, not in terms of looks but actions
crazy alien - lala, run
straight lace tsundere - yui
i*c*st angle - mikan
twins - momo and nana
classic tsudere - yami

maybe - i can see a reasonable possibility of adding these
ghost - oshizu
hot mom - tear
mea
super pervert - risa
magical girl - kyouko
bodyguard - rin
nemesis

not in the harem, but its to love ru, never say never -
aya - blue haired glasses girl, she hasnt really shown the same feelings as rin when dealing with yuki, right now she just seems interested in protecting saki
saki - she likes zastin
mio - shes kind of like aya, she part of a pair where the other person seems like a possibility but she just does show any signs 
haruka? - haruna's sister, she is just a bit character right now
celine - I dont think anything will happen with her in her kid form

thats my break down of the female cast in to love ru
9 very likely (lala and haruna are the two locks)
7 maybe (mea being the closest to a lock of very likely)
5 unlikely (I actually see saki as the most likely of this group, it wont happen with her and zastin, she fill the rich girl role (yes lala, momo, nana are princesses but they are not that pompus haughty type), she interacts with rito enough, and she knows and is friendly with his riko form)


I hope the darkness anime is like the ova, it was balanced enough in my opinion more so than the manga with old and new characters, I like darkness but there are not enough appearances of the old cast.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 12, 2012)

^Actually a loli is a woman, regardless age, who  looks like a little girl(of course including little girls).

A good example would be Komoe-sensei from To Aru, she is like 30 years old and looks like an eight-year-old


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 13, 2012)

^the wiki definition of a lolicon suggests its age driven

I would say the troupe is loli - is an underaged girl that becomes a love a target or whose intentions is as such to the audience 

Komoe, Yami or Mina (DiVB) are inversions of the this troupe (they look the part but are not); while Momo is an subversion (she doesnt look the part but is)

thats the way I see it


----------



## Revan21 (Oct 3, 2012)

Revan21 said:


> Another TLR artbook is coming out in October, titled



And it's out, highly NSFW too 



left the same kind of impression


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 3, 2012)

Ohhh my!  :ho


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh god!!....


----------



## ShipTeaser (Oct 3, 2012)

Damn that's hot. Now I need to find a way to import it...


----------



## ShipTeaser (Oct 4, 2012)

An interesting chapter. I'm not sure if


*Spoiler*: _spoilers for 24_ 



 I believe that Nemesis is just going to wait and see what happens, could just be a ruse to get Rito and the others to let their guard down

I do however believe that Nemesis is damn hot, in a sadistic sort of way *grin*

Also i wonder just why Mikan dislikes Mea toying with Rito so much, she gives it a more extreme distaste than when Momo does it...

perhaps she's jealous?


----------



## Zaru (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm liking this new Nemesis character. Hopefully she transforms into her "more developed" version more often.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 4, 2012)

Zaru said:


> I'm liking this new Nemesis character. Hopefully she transforms into her "more developed" version more often.



Definitely this.

Also wonder what?s up with this darkness stuff.


----------



## McSlobs (Oct 4, 2012)

luffy no haki said:


> Definitely this.
> 
> Also wonder what?s up with this darkness stuff.



She'll grow a penis, which is forbidden


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 4, 2012)

NOOOOOO!!!


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 4, 2012)

Is it me or Rito's nose went inside the kitty?  

But Nemesis is quiet the character.  I like.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 4, 2012)

Rito was nostrils deep inside that Alien "kitty". She didn't seem to mind.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 4, 2012)

Rito honing dem skills.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 4, 2012)

The author is really pushing it with the "clumsy falls" though, Rito gets his face into a girl's crotch before even saying hello nowadays.

Inb4
"Oh hey Rito, this is my Mother"
"Nice to meet y-"
"OH GOD WHY IS MOM ON THE GROUND HALF NAKED AND SITTING ON RITO'S FACE"


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 4, 2012)

Yeah Kentaro is overdoing the sthick a bit too much.   Be funny when this is all over, we learn that Rito was doing it on purpose. 

Just as planned!


----------



## Fate115 (Oct 4, 2012)

^ He doesn't know it, but Rito is sub-conciously doing it. His mind is prepping him for the reality of what's to come..dat pimpage.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 5, 2012)

Looks like they confirmed the earlier translation of Lala's mom being dead was wrong, so yea she is alive.

I have to say, they def. need Nemesis in the harem. And just to point this out,  based on what Yami, Mea, and Nemesis can do, I dont see anything stopping them from going futa with their current power, so I dont think thats the darkness .


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 5, 2012)

Fate115 said:


> ^ He doesn't know it, but Rito is sub-conciously doing it. His mind is prepping him for the reality of what's to come..dat pimpage.



I know!  

Was making a joke of how nice it would be if there was an unexpected twist at the end, to show that Rito really wasn't a clumby oaf, but a clever and calculating person worthy of the title of King of the Galaxy.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 5, 2012)

^ Honestly Id rather see a scene when rito goes to meet Lala's mom in front of the whole court of the empire with Gid their, and then trips and fall face first into her. Epic scene.

I have a question. The same thing came up with Tenchi and the Jurians and I was never sure due to discrepancies of subs even on the DVDs, but is Gid the ruler of the Universe or Galaxy? There are literally infinite galaxies or at least a whole lot of them, so being the ruler of a galaxy is not much on the grand scale, but outside of parallel universe theories there is only one universe. So is he the ruler of galaxy or universe?


----------



## Zaru (Oct 5, 2012)

Emperor of the Galaxy.


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 5, 2012)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^ Honestly Id rather see a scene when rito goes to meet Lala's mom in front of the whole court of the empire with Gid their, and then trips and fall face first into her. Epic scene.



I would be surprised if that didn't happen.  

And on top of it, it likely end up being broadcasted throughout the entire galaxy.



Kira U. Masaki said:


> I have a question. The same thing came up with Tenchi and the Jurians and I was never sure due to discrepancies of subs even on the DVDs, but is Gid the ruler of the Universe or Galaxy? There are literally infinite galaxies or at least a whole lot of them, so being the ruler of a galaxy is not much on the grand scale, but outside of parallel universe theories there is only one universe. So is he the ruler of galaxy or universe?



He's the ruler of the Galaxy.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 6, 2012)

^Eh its not as epic as ruler of the universe then


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 6, 2012)

Yeah, but then again I always hated small universes when it came to stories.  Which is one thing that bugged the hell out of me regarding Tenchi.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 6, 2012)

Tyrannos said:


> Yeah, but then again I always hated small universes when it came to stories.  Which is one thing that bugged the hell out of me regarding Tenchi.



Who said Tenchi's universe is small? First of all you have to realize the Jurians are essentially the work of Tsunami, one of the 3 Goddesses that created the universe, so it would make no sense for them to only rule the Galaxy. Same thing with Washu's claim of being the greatest scientific mind in the Universe. The characters in play here, are well above TLR levels even Gid, so having them only rule a single Galaxy would be nonsensical. The universe is not small, they just focus on earth with a rare glimpse of a few other places. Although with Saint knight tail they did kind of expand into parallel universes. 

Even in TLR, Gid has god tier powers and should be ruling more than a galaxy. To me you merely need strategic and military might to rule a galaxy, ala Crest of the Stars, Star Wars, Galatic Heroes. But once you have extinction level super powers like Gid has on top of that, he should be ruling multiple galaxies.


----------



## ShipTeaser (Oct 8, 2012)

Personally I'd rather see Gid as ruler of the galaxy so Rito and his Harem can expand the Deviluke holdings heh!

My copy of the Venus artbook arrived today. It's hot. Smoking hot


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 8, 2012)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Who said Tenchi's universe is small? First of all you have to realize the Jurians are essentially the work of Tsunami, one of the 3 Goddesses that created the universe, so it would make no sense for them to only rule the Galaxy. Same thing with Washu's claim of being the greatest scientific mind in the Universe. The characters in play here, are well above TLR levels even Gid, so having them only rule a single Galaxy would be nonsensical. The universe is not small, they just focus on earth with a rare glimpse of a few other places. Although with Saint knight tail they did kind of expand into parallel universes.
> 
> Even in TLR, Gid has god tier powers and should be ruling more than a galaxy. To me you merely need strategic and military might to rule a galaxy, ala Crest of the Stars, Star Wars, Galatic Heroes. But once you have extinction level super powers like Gid has on top of that, he should be ruling multiple galaxies.



When you got a single planet ruling the universe, that means it's a small place.    Especially given the vastness of the real universe.

That's all I'm going to say.   Because the rest is just another stupid, "what if" arguement.


----------



## ShipTeaser (Oct 19, 2012)

Nice to see Run and Kyouko getting some screentime heh


----------



## Judge Fudge (Oct 20, 2012)

Venus artbook:

Ch.25-26 (End)


----------



## ShipTeaser (Oct 20, 2012)

I've got the Venus artbook. It's very smoking hot in places... especially some of the monochrome art 

Plus all the girls look super hot in their wedding dresses. now * that * would be one hell of a wedding


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 20, 2012)

It will be one hell of a wedding


----------



## ShipTeaser (Oct 20, 2012)

luffy no haki said:


> It will be one hell of a wedding



I certainly hope so. If ever there's a harem manga that needs a harem end it's this one.

maybe all the wedding dresses are sweet sweet foreshadowing!


----------



## Zaru (Oct 30, 2012)

Someone got a bit too excited in this chapter.


----------



## ShipTeaser (Oct 30, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Someone got a bit too excited in this chapter.



I guess some people really like cutting things heh


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 30, 2012)

Momo's face while everyone is in shock.  


And a store named Super Vegeta?


----------



## ShipTeaser (Nov 1, 2012)

Wow, they were quick getting out the translated version this time.

That look on Mikan's face when Rito's trousers fell down heh...


----------



## McSlobs (Nov 1, 2012)

Mikan nearly got her eye poked Celine trying to breast feed on Lala was cute


----------



## Smoke (Nov 1, 2012)

I kinda miss Lala


----------



## Alchemist73 (Nov 30, 2012)

Shouldn't the new chapter be out by now. I've searched for it, but got nothing.


----------



## ShipTeaser (Nov 30, 2012)

The Raw is floating about so I'm sure a scan will be here soon


----------



## Wolfarus (Dec 2, 2012)

So as it stands now, sai. would want rito all to herself in a marriage, and thus the harem idea/dream wouldnt be possible, especially since she's one of the 2 main one's that need to go along with the plan 

Wonder if she'll change her mind sometime down the line.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 2, 2012)

but didn?t momo implied that haruna kind of wanted it too.the harem I mean


----------



## Fate115 (Dec 2, 2012)

I have faith in Momo to see that plan through to the end.


----------



## Wolfarus (Dec 2, 2012)

luffy no haki said:


> but didn?t momo implied that haruna kind of wanted it too.the harem I mean



As i understood the chapter, haruna thought about the idea at first, but her "earth ideals" pretty much shut the concept down, at least for now. But then she got drunk, and asked rito about it, and of course he's too wishywashy to say anything concrete, and the chance goes away with her sister interupting them (and right as haruna sobers up as well)

There may be a small part of her that wouldnt mind trying the idea, but as of now its completely over-powered by the rest of her outlook / earth-sense.

I think if rito would man-up and stop being so damned indecisive, the plan would'nt be that hard to achieve, especially if he accepts the throne of deviluke.


----------



## ShipTeaser (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm not really a Haruna fan but she's cut right to the main point of the problem with the Harem plan. It would be really difficult for Rito to spread his love amongst multiple people, and even harder for some of the girls... (Haruna and Kotegawa for example) to not feel crushingly jealous and try and monopolise him...

This was certainly an excellent chapter as it actually moves the plot forwards some...

plus it has nice ecchi (although that always goes without saying heh)


----------



## Wolfarus (Dec 3, 2012)

As rito stands now, with his beliefs and personality id agree with you. 

However, he's also shown some signs that given enough time/coaxing/support from the other girls, he might be able to accept the plan/practice.

I think if haruna comes around, that will be a significant influence on him to accept it.


----------



## McSlobs (Dec 3, 2012)

Wolfarus said:


> As rito stands now, with his beliefs and personality id agree with you.
> 
> However, he's also shown some signs that given enough time/coaxing/support from the other girls, he might be able to accept the plan/practice.
> 
> I think if haruna comes around, that will be a significant influence on him to accept it.



He'll do anything Haruna wants.


----------



## ShipTeaser (Dec 3, 2012)

Indeed. It'll be interesting to see where things go from here. In a way Rito has obviously been considering the harem plan but this is the first time he has found a reasonable objection.

Haruna is indeed the lynchpin and it'll be interesting to see what Momo decides to do next to further it


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 19, 2012)

Bangaihen Ch. 10 is out now.


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 19, 2012)

THAT, has to be made into an OVA.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 19, 2012)

DAT TEARJU


----------



## ShipTeaser (Dec 20, 2012)

Tyrannos said:


> THAT, has to be made into an OVA.



It's just a matter of time I'm sure *grin*

Next OVA should be this and the two part panty saga if you ask me.

It's a great idea having all these short chapters every couple of months means they can bundle an OVA every volume and still have a coherent series. I aprove


----------



## Zaru (Dec 20, 2012)

Did... Tearju just cream herself while sitting on top of Rito 

Also, Rito controls gravity. He was behind Tearju and yet managed to fall faster than her so that she'd land on top of him


----------



## Revan21 (Dec 20, 2012)

What are these 'Digital Colored' releases supposed to be? 

Darkness Vol.1
Darkness Vol.2

Are they official releases (if so, I'm buying) or just fanworks?


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 20, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Did... Tearju just cream herself while sitting on top of Rito
> 
> Also, Rito controls gravity. He was behind Tearju and yet managed to fall faster than her so that she'd land on top of him



We all know he is the mastermind behind all the perversion, wouldn?t be surprised if he is indeed an alien plotting all of this


----------



## Wolfarus (Jan 2, 2013)

DocTerror said:


> Its out n its glorious.
> 
> Ch.42



Just to be sure for those who may not pay close enough attention, the link is a bit down the page. Last in order, infact. 

edit : dat page 20. Ritto, you're a miserably lucky sob, ya know that? even tenchi didnt get THAT kind of attention


----------



## ShipTeaser (Jan 2, 2013)

DocTerror said:


> Its out n its glorious.



Yep, it certainly is. A little bit of plot mixed in with epic ecchi and we even got to see some characters we haven't seen in a while *grin*


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 2, 2013)

DocTerror said:


> Its out n its glorious.
> 
> this panel



A mouse caught in between two kitties. 


Yami's expression at the end.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 2, 2013)

Rito already knows how to identify them by their ass.


----------



## Wolfarus (Jan 2, 2013)

luffy no haki said:


> Rito already knows how to identify them by their ass.



At the very least, he know's momo's ass. As well he should, given how often she's shown it to him


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 2, 2013)

And here I thought all mice lived a horrid existence


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 3, 2013)

luffy no haki said:


> Rito already knows how to identify them by their ass.



He detailed it too like an expert.

A day in a mice's life never gets old.


----------



## McSlobs (Jan 4, 2013)

Wow....such a lucky position being between Sairenji & Kotegawa...damn you Rito!


----------



## Fate115 (Jan 4, 2013)

The darkness is awakening in Rito little by little. Recognizing Momo's ass is only the beginning...


----------



## Alchemist73 (Jan 5, 2013)

This seems to be interesting.

Warning: NSFW


----------



## wibisana (Jan 5, 2013)

to love ru darkeness question...
I read about 4-5 chap I dont really understand what is it about. are they devil/angel or they android, or super human (genetically) XD


----------



## ShipTeaser (Jan 5, 2013)

wibisana said:


> to love ru darkeness question...
> I read about 4-5 chap I dont really understand what is it about. are they devil/angel or they android, or super human (genetically) XD



You probably need to read To Love Ru first before you wade into darkness, that explains it all heh


----------



## Revan21 (Jan 10, 2013)

, a very good way to go


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 31, 2013)

Ah Trifecta.  

Rito capturing Kyoko's heart.

Placement art, returns.

And another Lala invention stripping clothes and putting in awkward awesome situation.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 31, 2013)

Still waiting for Tearju to join.


----------



## ShipTeaser (Jan 31, 2013)

Kurokami Medaka said:


> Still waiting for Tearju to join.



Only a matter ot time i'm sure...


----------



## Zaru (Jan 31, 2013)

Someone on another forum pointed out that the artist circumvented obvious censorship by reflecting something very interesting in the faucet... I'll let you figure it out yourselves


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 31, 2013)

Yep, Yabuki really pushed it there.


----------



## Wolfarus (Feb 2, 2013)

Quite the brilliant use of the faucet, indeed 

Though im wondering just how many women he's going to add into rito's harem.. he's up to what, 16 or so?


----------



## Zaru (Feb 2, 2013)

Rito is stronger than he looks, running with a girl like that.



Secret harem powers.


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 2, 2013)

Of course.   That and denying other boys the pleasure of pretty girls.

I bet if we could look into Rito's subconscious its more like, "SHE'S MINE BITCHES!"  




BTW, that bit about Kyoko looking like Haruna, never once occurred to me.  They are sure evil for bringing that up.


----------



## Wolfarus (Feb 3, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Rito is stronger than he looks, running with a girl like that.
> 
> 
> 
> Secret harem powers.



Or he's lived with laura and co for so long (and the various threats to his safety and physical/mental well-being that goes along with that), he's developed quite a fit body, and princess-carry-running a girl around his age wouldnt be a huge under-taking for him


----------



## ShipTeaser (Feb 3, 2013)

Laura? heh....

well he has survived being thrown head first through a concrete street. All harem heroes develop innate superpowers. I like to think he's absorbed some of Yami's nanomachines through all the accidental fondlings and they've toughened him up *grin*

Nice see toee a Kyouko chapter, i've always thought she had potential, was one of the best characters in Black cat for one


----------



## Zaru (Feb 3, 2013)

ShipTeaser said:


> I like to think he's absorbed some of Yami's nanomachines through all the accidental fondlings and they've toughened him up *grin*


The worst part is that this actually makes sense to some degree 


ShipTeaser said:


> Nice see toee a Kyouko chapter, i've always thought she had potential, was one of the best characters in Black cat for one


Golden Darkness is pretty much the alien assassin version of Eve, Tearju plays a similar role, and Kyoko was pretty much copy pasted, I'm actually surprised he didn't use more female character cameos. Like Rinslet, or Sephiria.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 19, 2013)

Bangaihen Ch. 11 is out now.


----------



## ShipTeaser (Feb 19, 2013)

I suppose one could kinda call that plot development, in a really minor way...

*maybe*


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 2, 2013)

Bleach-ch211HQ-08.jpg"]here.

She's baaack!


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 3, 2013)

First page and no panties.


----------



## ShipTeaser (Mar 3, 2013)

Looks like it's going to be an interesting chapter. Nemesis really doesn't  like underwear much does she? *grin*

oh and on an offtopic note 
*Spoiler*: _way offtopic_ 



 Just finished reading School Rumble since i enjoyed the anime. And the ending is so unutterably bad it ranks up there with Negima. I wanted to gouge my eyes out with a spoon by the end. and Z was just a joke, tons of crappy fanfictiony one shots... homicidal.. or should that be manga-ka-cidal thoughts were flooding my brain...

i swear to god if TLRD ends up that bad i'll lose all faith in harem/romantic series.


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 3, 2013)

lol Momo jelly of nemesis? and then getting in troubles cause of her


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 3, 2013)

Ch. 29 is out now.


----------



## Wolfarus (Mar 3, 2013)

Just about every chapter seems to give me another reason to be jealous of rito. Really makes me want to breach the dimensions and bitch-slap the guy around.. 

This one was no exception. With her shape changing ability, nemesis could be the ultimate gf, able to change herself to suit your mood / tastes /, ect. And of course she has no problem expressing what she wants, which puts her in the same mental-tier as mea and momo.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 5, 2013)

I still wish Rito had a personality.  Sure I obviously read this for fanservice but there are pieces for a really interesting and sexy plot here but they're not being played to their full potential and it frustrates me. No not just Rito but the girls. This manga would be so much funnier if the girls acknowledged the patterns of Rito and didn't just suddenly forget all those times he sniffed their cervix.


----------



## Wolfarus (Mar 7, 2013)

Lord Yu said:


> I still wish Rito had a personality.  Sure I obviously read this for fanservice but there are pieces for a really interesting and sexy plot here but they're not being played to their full potential and it frustrates me. No not just Rito but the girls. This manga would be so much funnier if the girls acknowledged the patterns of Rito and didn't just suddenly forget all those times he sniffed their cervix.



Have to agree with this. The girls aside, rito's character growth has been utterly minimal. The only major thing i can attest to him growth wise (since we were introduced to him) is that he can now talk to girls (instead of freezing up or running away) and he's put a BIT of thought into momo's harem plan. Thats it.

He still cant deal with the girls' sexuality/nudity (be it accidental or deliberate) and he really hasnt put any solid thought into the future, be it as king of deviluke/the galaxy, or just staying on earth and living a normal human life.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 7, 2013)

Well we know that he's unconsciously a sex beast, Momo will try to awaken that side of him consciously


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Mar 7, 2013)

Rito has to pull his shit together... Damn what would I do if I were in his place


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 7, 2013)

Wolfarus said:


> Have to agree with this. The girls aside, rito's character growth has been utterly minimal. The only major thing i can attest to him growth wise (since we were introduced to him) is that he can now talk to girls (instead of freezing up or running away) and he's put a BIT of thought into momo's harem plan. Thats it.
> 
> He still cant deal with the girls' sexuality/nudity (be it accidental or deliberate) and he really hasnt put any solid thought into the future, be it as king of deviluke/the galaxy, or just staying on earth and living a normal human life.



If Rito developed any, it might ruin the fun of the series.   Because it's that awkwardness with the girls that is the prime driver of the series.

Let's say he starts getting a backbone and evolving into a strong male figure, you think it will have the same appeal if he stumbles and falls right into the girls?  No, Rito would look even worse.    And if he started getting conciously sexually aggressive, it's now a Hentai series and likely lose serialization.

So in short, best leave things alone.


----------



## Wolfarus (Mar 7, 2013)

Tyrannos said:


> If Rito developed any, it might ruin the fun of the series.   Because it's that awkwardness with the girls that is the prime driver of the series.
> 
> Let's say he starts getting a backbone and evolving into a strong male figure, you think it will have the same appeal if he stumbles and falls right into the girls?  No, Rito would look even worse.    And if he started getting conciously sexually aggressive, it's now a Hentai series and likely lose serialization.
> 
> So in short, best leave things alone.



Im not saying he should go from being current rito to "lupin the 3rd" incarnate, but he should grow SOME. At least show that he's gotten used to the various girls' nudity or wanting him, to some degree. Like dont freak out if he accidently see's nudity, or show that he's putting more thought into the future, ect.


----------



## ShipTeaser (Mar 7, 2013)

I think that's happeing, aleit _ very _ slowly, like when he realises he can identify Momo by her ass. That's progress.

Also he does freak out less than he used to if you compare.

So it's a slow grind but it is happening


----------



## Fate115 (Mar 7, 2013)

It's a slow yet beautiful growth on his part


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 7, 2013)

Wolfarus said:


> Im not saying he should go from being current rito to "lupin the 3rd" incarnate, but he should grow SOME. At least show that he's gotten used to the various girls' nudity or wanting him, to some degree. Like dont freak out if he accidently see's nudity, or show that he's putting more thought into the future, ect.



Like what Ship said, I do think that is happening.    

And I really don't think Rito cares too much about being the King of Deviluke, he's a teenager, he just wants to have fun and live day by day.


----------



## McSlobs (Mar 8, 2013)

Most teenage boys have sex on their mind constantly. Rito.....must suffer from erectile dysfunction, because he never makes a move on any of his harem... I pity the girls if they all become his wives.


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 8, 2013)

Because he's not getting nosebleeds or a bulge in his pants doesn't mean Rito's dysfunctional.   Given his subconscious actions, Rito is very willing.   Most likely he's holding back since he wants to focus on Haruna and Lala.

Besides, 99% of teenagers wouldn't know what to do with more than one girl, more or less a dozen of them.


----------



## ShipTeaser (Mar 8, 2013)

McSlobs said:


> Most teenage boys have sex on their mind constantly. Rito.....must suffer from erectile dysfunction, because he never makes a move on any of his harem... I pity the girls if they all become his wives.



Well as Rito admits to Yui he certainly is interested in ecchi things...

he's just abusrdly shy. Back in chapter 1 of TLR his friend does say that Rito pretty much never talked to a girl other than his sister, and if he did he'd go red and nearly faint.

he's come a _ long _ way. hells, he even hugged Nana *smile*

If it was just Haruna i'm pretty certain he'd be happy to go the distaance, the issue is he's got a crippling shyness (which is slowly easing) coupled with a deep love for Haruna (and to a lesser extent Lala) which prevents him from doing lustful things. _ Although _ when Momo had him in the gym closet he looked like he was going to go futther, and ironically it was momo who backed down first.

His subconscious is also wrathfully sexual, as when he is sleeping. There's definite wanting there. It's like Momo says, when he does it once and all his walls fall down, he'll be fine. 

And this story is all about what it takes to bring down those walls. And they _ will _ come down at the end, but not much before that, because when they do the story is all but over.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 8, 2013)

Tyrannos said:


> If Rito developed any, it might ruin the fun of the series.   Because it's that awkwardness with the girls that is the prime driver of the series.
> 
> Let's say he starts getting a backbone and evolving into a strong male figure, you think it will have the same appeal if he stumbles and falls right into the girls?  No, Rito would look even worse.    And if he started getting conciously sexually aggressive, it's now a Hentai series and likely lose serialization.
> 
> So in short, best leave things alone.



He doesn't need to be sexually aggressive. I think it would be much funnier if he stopped reacting for at least a chapter. Imagine how freaky that would be. The problem is the series is way too predictable.  I think what holds things up is Momo's escalating predation.


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 8, 2013)

Lord Yu said:


> He doesn't need to be sexually aggressive. I think it would be much funnier if he stopped reacting for at least a chapter. Imagine how freaky that would be. The problem is the series is way too predictable.  I think what holds things up is Momo's escalating predation.



If that happened, everyone go "WTF happened to Rito?  Did he brake?"

And the only thing predictable with the series is that something perverted is going to happen to Rito and the girls of the week.   The overall story is interesting, especially with the growing depth of Yami.   Which after Nemesis falls into the fold, we likely learn more about that secret organization, which could end up being a threat to Deviluke and that's when Rito really the stuff to be King.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Mar 12, 2013)

Fate115 said:


> It's a slow yet beautiful growth on his part



Damn... Next chapter only comes in May? 

Just read like 200 chapters in a row (TLR AND TLR-D) since 3 days ago.


----------



## DocTerror (Mar 12, 2013)

Grimmjow Jaegerjaquez said:


> Damn... Next chapter only comes in May?
> 
> Just read like 200 chapters in a row (TLR AND TLR-D) since 3 days ago.



Next chapter will be out in beginning of April even though its called the May issue.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Mar 13, 2013)

DocTerror said:


> Next chapter will be out in beginning of April even though its called the May issue.



Is that so? I'm relieved then xD.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Mar 13, 2013)

I have not read this manga since like chapter 98 came out.

So same old same old or should i start back reading.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 14, 2013)

I was thinking about the Rito thing, and I dont think he can act. Like lets say he went all the way with Yui. How would haruna act? Its like Momo said, the girls like him for his kind and caring personality, and I cant say the others would accept such a situation. Or imagine him and Momo doing something, I cant see that Lala would be like okey dokey, especially if he did something with her little sister before here.


But more importantly I want to see Gid, and Lala's mom. I especially want to see their respective reactions to Rito having not only Lala but also momo and maybe Nana. I mean I think Gid might really kill this time. The mother I suspect would be fine with it, kinda ala risa or ravel's moms in dxd.


----------



## Yuki (Mar 14, 2013)

Lol at you guys thinking Rito has no character development, like Momo said he went from playing with her in his sleep from 1 out of 5 times to 2/3 out of 5 times, that's some development alright.


----------



## Wolfarus (Mar 14, 2013)

I don't consider sub-conscious actions to be character growth.

Now if he consciously started to enjoy his position/luck with the group, that would be another story. And if any of the girls started to dislike/distance themselves from him because of it, then they really had no place getting close to him in the 1st place,given the obvious writing on the wall. 

Though I will say that before any of that happens, he needs to get his own feelings cemented and developed, as well as making sure that the 1st girls he sleeps with are haruna/lola and mono, in that order. Assuming they all come around to the harem plan.


----------



## Yuki (Mar 14, 2013)

Wolfarus said:


> I don't consider sub-conscious actions to be character growth.
> 
> Now if he consciously started to enjoy his position/luck with the group, that would be another story. And if any of the girls started to dislike/distance themselves from him because of it, then they really had no place getting close to him in the 1st place,given the obvious writing on the wall.
> 
> Though I will say that before any of that happens, he needs to get his own feelings cemented and developed, as well as making sure that the 1st girls he sleeps with are haruna/lola and mono, in that order. Assuming they all come around to the harem plan.



Lol it may not look like growth to you, but if you do your research you will see that your sub conscious is where everything starts, sub consciously he is 2.5 times more active than he was before, and that's only since Momo showed up, before he might have only done tho's things 1 out of 50 times.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 15, 2013)

Why is momo ahead of Run?

Personally assuming everyone is on board - Lala , Haruna/Yui, Yui/Haruna, Run.

Mikan, Yami, Rin, Momo, Nana, Mikado, Risa, Mea, Tearju, Nemesis, Kirko can come later.

Yui is that high she would probably demand to be near the top. I prefer Lala over Haruna, but she was his first love so I put Haruna second/thrid, and Run should get near the top. 

Mikan and Yami are a little tricky in that it would be awkward with them near the top, but cant have them just being an after thought at the bottom.

But back to character progress, wth. He finally admitted he liked lala, he has begun to think about the harem plan, he has shown more tenderness to run then he ever did in darkness, etc. He has improved, but like I said there are reason he cant go all the way just yet. Besides realistically until the Darkness/Nemesis issue is settled, nothing will happen. I hope darkness is really just an arc, then TLR shifts back somewhat to the original characters and rito, and goes back to crazy hijinks.


----------



## Wolfarus (Mar 15, 2013)

Maybe its just personal preferences coloring my ranking (momo is my favorite TLR girl, and one of my favorite anime girls in general)

To be honest, i had pretty much forgotten about run until you mentioned her. The only other that id consider even lower in the list then run is that ghost girl (dont even remember her name)

With all the work momo is doing (both for her own sake, rito's sake, and all the other girls') i think she should be in a top-tier spot in the harem. Maybe not the absolute top (thats going to lala/haruna) but pretty far up there. Once nemesis is on board, im sure she'll work her way up to be roughly momo level, just based on what ive seen of her personality so far.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Mar 15, 2013)

I don't think Gid or Lala's mother would worry about Rito having an harem (including all their 3 daughters). After all, Gid simply wants to give away his title as King to "fool arround" and as Momo said, Earth rules don't apply to the King of Deviluke. Plus all is good as long as he marrys Lala.

... Though his harem is becoming quite big... 
-*Lala, Haruna, Yui, Momo*, Run, Nana, Mea, Yami, Risa, Rin, Saki, Kyouko... Am I forgetting anyone? Maybe even Nemesis... The bolded are the ones in the_ "top tier"_ spot of the harem.
Did someone mention Mikan? o__O


----------



## Wolfarus (Mar 15, 2013)

I dont memorize the manga, so i dont know the names of 1/2 of the girls by heart, but..

The rich girl and her 2 henchmen/bodyguards, the school nurse (mokato, right?) tearju, another 3 of his fellow classmen (the girl with glass's and pigtails, and her friend, the one who always gropes haruna and lala) and that other girl, who brought him back to her place one night and tried to seduce him (though not sure if she was completely serious)

Edit: and i do think its highly likely that nemesis will end up joining, because yami and mea are already 1/2 way in, and she seems genuinely attached to those 2, regardless of how tsundere she wants to act about them on the outside. Plus she has said that its in her personality to want what others want, so i dont think she's going to give up rito either. If the best way to get him (and remain close to the other 2) is to join the harem plan, then thats what she'll most likely do. And as i said, her personality (not to mention her body transforming ability) will eventually put her in the top tiers, imo.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Mar 15, 2013)

Wolfarus said:


> I dont memorize the manga, so i dont know the names of 1/2 of the girls by heart, but..
> 
> The rich girl and her 2 henchmen/bodyguards, the school nurse (mokato, right?) tearju, another 3 of his fellow classmen (the girl with glass's and pigtails, and her friend, the one who always gropes haruna and lala) and that other girl, who brought him back to her place one night and tried to seduce him (though not sure if she was completely serious)



Mikado sensei and Tearju? ... I think they are a bit off 

And yes I also think Nemesis will enter the harem.


----------



## Wolfarus (Mar 15, 2013)

Not as far-fetched as you may think.

If we look at all the girls as being there to represent a wide range of various "types" of women (and the fan's they would attract) then tearju and mikado are the current milf's of the harem. And tearju has her connection to yami, mea and nemesis, so thats an extra reason for her to stick close to them.

Yami/mikan are the lolicon bait, run/kyoko are there for the idol groupies, yui is the tsundere, ect.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Mar 15, 2013)

Wolfarus said:


> Not as far-fetched as you may think.
> 
> If we look at all the girls as being there to represent a wide range of various "types" of women (and the fan's they would attract) then tearju and mikado are the current milf's of the harem. And tearju has her connection to yami, mea and nemesis, so thats an extra reason for her to stick close to them.
> 
> Yami/mikan are the lolicon bait, run/kyoko are there for the idol groupies, yui is the tsundere, ect.



Well, we can put it that way xD. And yeah, Mikado and Tearju already had an "encounter" with Rito and Momo already mentioned them to be part of the harem.

Mikan is stranger though... I don't think I have to explain why do I? 
The lolis would be the Twins and the Transform trio.

It's gonna suck if he only ends up with 1... ...


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 16, 2013)

dont get me wrong, I like momo, but green haired girls 

Since some have forgotten this is a list of the girls and their likelihood of being in the harem ala bubble watch from the ncaa tournament:

Locks:
Lala
haruna
yui
run
momo
yami
mea
mikado

should be in:
Mikan
Rin
Nana
Nemesis
risa - perverted blond friend of haruna who basically tried to seduce rito

work left to do:
tearju - it would be odd to have mother daughter in the harem, but he already has 3 sister, plus his own, so not that big of a deal, plus she is yami with bigger breast
kirko - there were slight hints that she might like rito after seeing him in person
saki/aya - saki is technically going after zastin now, and aya seems to follow her blindly, so saki would have to shift to rito and then I think aya would follow, I say it could go 50/50 as I dont see them doing any favors for zastin
mio - other friend of haruna, well technically she is a girl and most girls seem to get put in the harem, but she is unlikely I think
Ozhsiu - ghost girl, I think in darkness she is starting to see rito's charms  but is not quite there yet

and I think that is every one not counting yet to be introduced girls

I guess in a way rito having all 3 girls would solidify him as the heir apparent to gid, making it easier for him, and I guess his manga counterpart was more chill than the anime version; we need to see lala's mom - 50/50 elegant lady/grown up lala aka ditz


----------



## Yuki (Apr 2, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Damn she mind rapes him huh... *Can't wait till translation *


----------



## rajin (Apr 2, 2013)

*TO LOVE RU DARKNESS 30 Raw *
*these *


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 2, 2013)

Heh, Rito doing some sexual healing on Yami.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 2, 2013)

Dat Rito being a man.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 7, 2013)

Ch. 30 is out now


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Apr 7, 2013)

Kurokami Medaka said:


> Ch. 30 is out now



Thanks a lot man, been anticipating it for a bit now xD. Will rep later


----------



## McSlobs (Apr 7, 2013)

Damn that was a nice scene for Rito, 3 girls at once


----------



## Planeptune (Apr 12, 2013)

Grimm6Jack said:


> I've searched it on google and DA and didn't find it.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Apr 12, 2013)

Thanks a lot man .

When my rep seal is lifted, you shal receive my green .


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Apr 19, 2013)

Spoiler pic from chapter 30.5:



Yuiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Zaru (Apr 19, 2013)

Just draw porn already, Yabuki.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Apr 19, 2013)

BTW, if you guys don't mind, I'ma post here a few comission pics from TLR, Quality ones:





















I'll be posting a few more. I won't post nude pics because... I can't. But if you want to see them check my DA Gallery then:


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Apr 19, 2013)

Here are a few more:







And that's all... For now 

I'll be posting more later.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Apr 19, 2013)

Cover of the Chapter(30.5):amazed:


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Apr 21, 2013)

Chapter 30.5 is out:

And yes my reaction is this here:


*Spoiler*: __ 





> Just draw porn already, Yabuki.



Good quality Ecchi


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 21, 2013)

Rito's words swoon the women.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 21, 2013)

Kotegawa just entered the world of adults


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Apr 21, 2013)

Tyrannos said:


> Rito's words swoon the women.







Zaru said:


> Kotegawa just entered the world of adults



As if she hasn't entered before already


----------



## Wolfarus (Apr 21, 2013)

I want that phone. There's a cple people i need to call


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 21, 2013)

Ohh yeah.  



And I wouldn't be surprised Momo undid the fixes and had Rito call her more often.


----------



## Yuki (Apr 21, 2013)

Damn, that was... a pretty damn good side chapter lol .


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 21, 2013)

lol, Yui knows she wants to call Rito now.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Apr 27, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Chapter 31 Spoilers_ 









... Just fuck already...


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 27, 2013)

Rito will die a virgin...he will be able to touch and be touched forever though


----------



## Yuki (Apr 27, 2013)

Damn that's hot .

Lol, he really needs some already, how much longer can he hold out, he can't be human.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Apr 27, 2013)

He really can't be human... He just can't...

Inb4 the twist that he is an alien


----------



## Yuki (Apr 27, 2013)

That would make my day.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Apr 27, 2013)

Zeref said:


> That would make my day.



But it's not going to happen...


*Spoiler*: __ 



At least I hope so  Though it wouldn't surprise me... Fiction or not, that's way too much stimulation to handle.


----------



## Yuki (Apr 27, 2013)

Lol there has to be some reason women are drawn to him, there always is in this sort of manga well most of the time anyways.


----------



## Wolfarus (Apr 27, 2013)

Zeref said:


> Lol there has to be some reason women are drawn to him, there always is in this sort of manga well most of the time anyways.



Because it wouldnt be much of a harem-comedy otherwise?


----------



## rajin (Apr 28, 2013)

*To Love Ru Darkness 31 Raw *
*Chapter 46 *


----------



## Planeptune (Apr 28, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Zaru (Apr 28, 2013)

Rito's hand movements and fall trajectory calculations are truly impressive.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Apr 28, 2013)

As always... Yabuki delivers


----------



## Planeptune (Apr 28, 2013)




----------



## Grimm6Jack (Apr 28, 2013)

And is this me or is Rin possessed by the sword at the end?


----------



## Planeptune (Apr 28, 2013)




----------



## Grimm6Jack (Apr 28, 2013)

What??? The manga is going to be cancelled?

Sokotsu

This is bullshit....


----------



## Yuki (Apr 28, 2013)

^
SAY WHAT!!!

This webpage is not available

SOMEONE PLEASE CONFIRM!!!


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Apr 28, 2013)

Zeref said:


> ^
> SAY WHAT!!!
> 
> This webpage is not available
> ...



The webpage doesn't work? It works for me.


----------



## Yuki (Apr 28, 2013)

Maybe because i'm from England, some reason some sites just don't open up for us English lol.


----------



## Planeptune (Apr 28, 2013)




----------



## Grimm6Jack (Apr 28, 2013)

Planeptune said:


> *Spoiler*: __


----------



## Yuki (Apr 28, 2013)

YOU ******** I FELL FOR IT!!!


----------



## Zaru (Apr 28, 2013)

Found this image


----------



## Yuki (Apr 28, 2013)

^
LMFAO!!!


----------



## McSlobs (Apr 28, 2013)

Heheh once again Rito gets his hands on some breasts


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 28, 2013)

So why isa fox sports link in a manga thread?I?m not interested in soccer right now.


----------



## Koori (Apr 28, 2013)

How easy are some of you guys to fool


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 28, 2013)

Planeptune said:


> *Spoiler*: __



So that's how Rito is doing it.  



Zaru said:


> Found this image


----------



## Wolfarus (May 1, 2013)

So..


*Spoiler*: __ 



Rin has what appears to be the cursed sword. Given her training as a swordsman, its going to be even worse for everybody else there. Wonder how rito will rescue her.. thru the power of "true friendship / possible harem-romance or embarass her enough thru his godly falling powers to snap her out of it


----------



## Yuki (May 1, 2013)

*Wants next chapter already.*


----------



## Grimm6Jack (May 31, 2013)




----------



## Fate115 (Jun 5, 2013)

Ooooh that Rito .


----------



## ShipTeaser (Jun 5, 2013)

And Rito is now proven to be at an above human combat level heh *grin*


----------



## McSlobs (Jun 5, 2013)

Rito's slowly getting closer to gaining the characteristics of a ruler. He'll need to quit the wimp that's afraid to get busy with his harem act though


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 5, 2013)

Impressive feat by Rito since normals humans could not have dodged those attacks.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 6, 2013)

For the longest time we been joking about Rito's godly ability with the lucky clumsiness.   But now that Momo has openly mentioned it, makes me think this is going to be developed further.   Where this lucky clumsiness is an actual innate ability of somekind.


----------



## Wolfarus (Jun 6, 2013)

Well, he has been dodging (to varying degree's of succeess) yami's attacks for quite some time now, not to mention the attacks of every other alien whackjob who's jelly of his harem-gathering ability, so its not a suprise that he'd have developed a decent set of defensive combat skills, even if unintentionally 

Though it would be too cliche' for him to have some untapped special abilities/powers, besides his falling skills. Hope the auther never goes that route with him, and just has him get buy on his luck and the abilities of his friends.


----------



## Planeptune (Jun 15, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Filling in for Jaegerjaquez man.  Same source.  Spoilers for SQ19 Vol 08 chapter._


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Jun 15, 2013)

Planeptune said:


> *Spoiler*: _Filling in for Jaegerjaquez man.  Same source.  Spoilers for SQ19 Vol 08 chapter._



Is that an extra chapter bro?


----------



## Planeptune (Jun 15, 2013)

Grimm6Jack said:


> Is that an extra chapter bro?


----------



## McSlobs (Jun 15, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Well done Rito, a face full of Momo and two hands of Mikan




Rito is so lucky. By far my favorite harem...


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Jun 15, 2013)

@Planeptune
Oh I see, no wonder TLR Darkness has some many side-chapters. Thanks then 



McSlobs said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Well done Rito, a face full of Momo and two hands of Mikan




*Spoiler*: __ 



That's Lala actually 

I don't know who's the one in the final spoiler tg looking at Rito and Mikan though  New guy? Mikan's BF?


----------



## McSlobs (Jun 15, 2013)

Grimm6Jack said:


> @Planeptune
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I'll be damned. It looked like Momo when I glanced at it. My mistake.


----------



## Planeptune (Jun 16, 2013)




----------



## Zaru (Jun 16, 2013)

Friendly reminder that Mikan is 12


----------



## Akatora (Jun 17, 2013)

so She were 10 when the series started?


Since Lala should now be 17 eitherway I'm glad to see Lala back


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 17, 2013)

I thought she was 12 when series started....she is still completely underage and pedo bait anyway.smh


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Jun 18, 2013)

Mikan was 11 when the series started (Rito was 15).
She's now 12+.

And the chapter is out. Enjoy it, haven't it read it yet myself gonna do it now as well .

from kishi to reishi


----------



## Planeptune (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## Grimm6Jack (Jun 18, 2013)

Dat Momo 

Rito's falling skill remains legendary.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 19, 2013)

Anyone noticed Lala?s nipple in Rito?s mouth?

[sp][/sp]


----------



## Wolfarus (Jun 19, 2013)

luffy no haki said:


> Anyone noticed Lala?s nipple in Rito?s mouth?
> 
> [sp][/sp]



Kind of hard NOT to notice that, since it went full-page spread 

Looks like rito's falling skill has gained some hp and mp 

Wonder what the next evolution of his falling skill will be.. getting his tongue inside her?


----------



## McSlobs (Jun 19, 2013)

Wolfarus said:


> Kind of hard NOT to notice that, since it went full-page spread
> 
> Looks like rito's falling skill has gained some hp and mp
> 
> Wonder what the next evolution of his falling skill will be.. getting his tongue inside her?



Nah....he'll go balls deep into one the girls then try claiming it was an accident


----------



## Zaru (Jun 19, 2013)

You guys misunderstand. The thing with Mikan wasn't Rito's falling power. SHE fell on HIM. Those powers clearly run in the family


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 19, 2013)

It?s the Yuuki bloodline "Godly Falls"


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 19, 2013)

luffy no haki said:


> Anyone noticed Lala?s nipple in Rito?s mouth?
> 
> [sp][/sp]



Finally, Rito making some real progress.    The godly power compels.


----------



## Wolfarus (Jun 19, 2013)

McSlobs said:


> Nah....he'll go balls deep into one the girls then try claiming it was an accident



Rather an anti-climactic (not to mention unromantic) way for him and one of the girls to finally loose their virginity..


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Jun 19, 2013)

Zaru said:


> You guys misunderstand. The thing with Mikan wasn't Rito's falling power. SHE fell on HIM. Those powers clearly run in the family



He was still the one who put his hands on "those places" despite her being the one falling though...


----------



## Planeptune (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## Grimm6Jack (Jul 2, 2013)

『Tits and Ass pannels aside, which of course, never dissapoint in this series :
-One more girl for the Harem. 
-And Lala finally getting pannel time! 』


----------



## Wolfarus (Jul 2, 2013)

Average chapter, imo.

Rito does what we expected him to do, with expected results and whatnot. The only real change was the (apparent?) re-focusing of at least 1 chapter on lala.

We need more nemesis and momo chapters, though


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 2, 2013)

It was just a matter of time before Rin joined, nothing really interesting this chapter, oh well, maybe Mea left me with something to think about.

As for Lala, if she follows Peke?s advice. we will have next chapter being a date most likely.


----------



## McSlobs (Jul 2, 2013)

luffy no haki said:


> It was just a matter of time before Rin joined, nothing really interesting this chapter, oh well, maybe Mea left me with something to think about.
> 
> As for Lala, if she follows Peke?s advice. we will have next chapter being a date most likely.



Yup, but Rito will only go because he feels obligated to go with her....and he'll keep thinking about Sairenji


----------



## Smoke (Aug 1, 2013)

Seeing Lala on Rito again, brought some long missed nostalgia, along with a smile to my face.



I really enjoyed this chap. It makes me think about re-reading to-love-ru.


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 1, 2013)

Yeah, it was nostalgic and a welcome sight.   And at the same time, Lala getting some much needed development.   Can't help but to think that Lala is about to get a little more mature from now on.


Also, had to chuckle at Yami talking about Rito's "Ability".   Seems like they been reading the fan forums lately and decided to canonize it.


----------



## Wolfarus (Aug 1, 2013)

Well, it took my girl momo showing her some softcore porn, but at least lala is finally starting to act her physical age, even its just a kiss. 

I'd have thought that rito would be used to vagina being a milimeter away from his face by now


----------



## McSlobs (Aug 1, 2013)

Rito's next words will be "K-k-kiss?? Lala why are you acting like this?". Then he'll have inner thoughts talking about her acting just like Momo. Though it's pretty sad how scared he is to be a man and try to make progress with a girl. At this rate, he'll be 80 years old and falling on every other girl he knows then panicking. Nice nostalgia chapter but there's a limit to being spineless


----------



## Zaru (Aug 1, 2013)

"This man's sexual harrassment has already reached the level to be called an ability"

So true


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 1, 2013)

Rito's face is literally a pussy magnet.


----------



## Wolfarus (Aug 1, 2013)

McSlobs said:


> ..Though it's pretty sad how scared he is to be a man and try to make progress with a girl. At this rate, he'll be 80 years old and falling on every other girl he knows then panicking. Nice nostalgia chapter but there's a limit to being spineless



Completely agree. There has to be logical limits in your story, if you want your characters to be relateable to your audience. 

I can understand him and his behavior around girls at the start of the story, but FFS, by now he should have fucked at least ONE of the many girls throwing themselves at him. There is just no way a teenage guy surrounded by willing girls would be so dense and chickenshit to finally experience sex. Same beef i have with IS's male mc.

Shy i can understand. Taking your time to get over it with everybody's help and presence in your life, i can understand. But for gods sake.. you've had your face planted into vagina's HOW many dozens (if not hundreds, if we want to include "off panel"/unseen time of his day to day life) of times? You've had several beautiful, extreamly desireable young women an inch away from fucking you HOW many times? (and just to clarify, im leaving his 12 year old sister out of that statement)


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 1, 2013)

Zaru said:


> "This man's sexual harrassment has already reached the level to be called an ability"
> 
> So true



Damn right


----------



## Revan21 (Aug 10, 2013)

To Love-Ru Darkness 'Juicy' artbook cover



Now imagine that they probably won't be wearing anything once you take off this dust cover


----------



## Revan21 (Aug 18, 2013)

is out 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## McSlobs (Aug 18, 2013)

Revan21 said:


> is out
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I'm not really a fan of Yami's but that drawing of her is pretty sexy....


----------



## Zaru (Aug 19, 2013)

Nemesis



Missing her "adult" form though


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 19, 2013)

lol. from " telling ghost stories" to "rape Rito attempt". Nemesis is so damn awesome, we need her more preferably in her adult form though.


----------



## Planeptune (Aug 21, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Now then, time to enjoy_


----------



## ShipTeaser (Aug 22, 2013)

my epic envy of you is complete. I've got Juicy but not the manga/ova's...

*green*


----------



## rajin (Sep 3, 2013)

*English is out
this
*


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 3, 2013)

Ugh....that was way too predictable. Nice dream though Rito

btw is a kiss really that big of a deal in Japan? I've never understood that....


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 3, 2013)

McSlobs said:


> Ugh....that was way too predictable. Nice dream though Rito
> 
> btw is a kiss really that big of a deal in Japan? I've never understood that....



Physical contact in itself is a big deal in japan.

A girl kissing you like Lala did means they are pretty intimate.

A japanese guy I know got really unconfortable with this when he came in France where I live.
Girl just kiss on cheeks to say hello here. ( And I guess in most of countries too. )


----------



## Zaru (Sep 3, 2013)




----------



## Akatora (Sep 3, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> Physical contact in itself is a big deal in japan.
> 
> A girl kissing you like Lala did means they are pretty intimate.
> 
> ...



it's mostly about the individual, then the culture.
Kissing cheeks as a hello i think is a latin thing, where i live scandinavia it's far more common to shake hands and hug people as a way of saying hello.
Personally aside of goodnight kisses requested I've not kissed anyone since I was like 6-7 years old. Though admittingly I stick with myself.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Sep 3, 2013)

I wish Lala would show up a little more often than this... I miss her and I'm not to fond of the stupid harem plan garbage. Lets hope that Rito isn't either.


----------



## Wolfarus (Sep 3, 2013)

Punk Zebra said:


> I wish Lala would show up a little more often than this... I miss her and I'm not to fond of the stupid harem plan garbage. Lets hope that Rito isn't either.



You're the type of people who would start reading/watching KnJ then get outraged when it ends as its been suggested to end since the series started, arnt ya?


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 4, 2013)

The Comics was a nice departure from the norm.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Sep 4, 2013)

Wolfarus said:


> You're the type of people who would start reading/watching KnJ then get outraged when it ends as its been suggested to end since the series started, arnt ya?



What is KnJ?


----------



## Planeptune (Sep 4, 2013)

Punk Zebra said:


> What is KnJ?


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 4, 2013)

lol anyone noticed how rito tried to hide his boner from mikan?


----------



## Drawing Chalk (Sep 4, 2013)

Planeptune said:


> *Spoiler*: __




Its all fun and games until someone poops on your head


----------



## Planeptune (Oct 2, 2013)




----------



## ShipTeaser (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm really hoping for a second series of the anime so that we can see all this in it's full glory. I agree on the robot it has good taste. And once more Rito gets a glorious view heh


----------



## McSlobs (Oct 2, 2013)

ShipTeaser said:


> I'm really hoping for a second series of the anime so that we can see all this in it's full glory. I agree on the robot it has good taste. And once more Rito gets a glorious view heh



Indeed.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Nana liked the thought Mea put into her head...Mikado sensei, damn what a body By far the sexiest female we've seen.


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 5, 2013)

McSlobs said:


> Indeed.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Well duh 

Imo, tearju was made to satisfy the blond/mega-tit fetish people. Not to say i wouldnt grind her into the mattress if she suddenly stepped into reality right next to me, but i much prefer mikado over her (though momo over everybody)

Mikado's body is very well rounded, pun intended. Large breasts, but not absurdly so. Tall, but not a beanstalk. Pretty sure her ass is superb as well. All that combined w/ her laidback, secure in her own sexuality attitude makes her a great canidate for his harem.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Oct 5, 2013)

For some reason I like Momo a lot this chapter and its not just because she thinks the harem plan is wrong.


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 5, 2013)

Punk Zebra said:


> For some reason I like Momo a lot this chapter and its not just because she thinks the harem plan is wrong.



Momo is the one who came up with / wants the harem plan to work.

-Nana- is the one who said she dosnt like it (but then again she's tsundere for rito, so im sure she'll be ok w/ it eventually)


----------



## McSlobs (Oct 5, 2013)

Wolfarus said:


> Well duh
> 
> Imo, tearju was made to satisfy the blond/mega-tit fetish people. Not to say i wouldnt grind her into the mattress if she suddenly stepped into reality right next to me, but i much prefer mikado over her (though momo over everybody)
> 
> Mikado's body is very well rounded, pun intended. Large breasts, but not absurdly so. Tall, but not a beanstalk. Pretty sure her ass is superb as well. All that combined w/ her laidback, secure in her own sexuality attitude makes her a great canidate for his harem.



You, sir, have the same thoughts that I do,


----------



## Planeptune (Oct 5, 2013)

ShipTeaser said:


> I'm really hoping for a second series of the anime so that we can see all this in it's full glory. I agree on the robot it has good taste. And once more Rito gets a glorious view heh


----------



## Punk Zebra (Oct 5, 2013)

Wolfarus said:


> Momo is the one who came up with / wants the harem plan to work.
> 
> -Nana- is the one who said she dosnt like it (but then again she's tsundere for rito, so im sure she'll be ok w/ it eventually)



Holy shit I mean Nana not Momo(how did I get that wrong)

Well I hope she wont be ok with it. The only way I would accept it is if LaLa would be the main focus in the harem.


----------



## Planeptune (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## Zaru (Oct 30, 2013)

Holy

Fucking

Shit

The raw for the next chapter

I can't even post anything without getting banned

Yabuki is going all out


----------



## Planeptune (Oct 30, 2013)




----------



## McSlobs (Oct 31, 2013)

Rito you lucky bastard


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 31, 2013)

Well, we best not take Rito bowling, because he sure knows how to get strikes.


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 31, 2013)

BTW, just noticed in the harem picture.   Look where Risa has her hand.  Think that's a first for Rito.


----------



## Fate115 (Oct 31, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Rito is the one true Harem king



Tis a fact we all have readily accepted with open arms


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 31, 2013)

Dat' full page spread. His harem powers have leveled up.

+3 hp, +1 mp and learned a new ability: flesh magnet


----------



## Zaru (Nov 2, 2013)

You know, it's kinda sad

We're getting all this borderline hentai full of harem goodness but behind that is the artist's sad story of getting completely wrecked by his ex-wife
()


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 2, 2013)

For a sec, I thought the article you linked was making like the X was back, and giving Kentaro more hell or something.   But it's news we already know.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Nov 3, 2013)

Wow I did not know that was the reason...his wife is really something.


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 3, 2013)

Zaru said:


> You know, it's kinda sad
> 
> We're getting all this borderline hentai full of harem goodness but behind that is the artist's sad story of getting completely wrecked by his ex-wife
> ()



Wow what a cunt

I wondered To-Love-Ru stopped so abruptly, I guess this is the reason.


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 3, 2013)

Tyrannos said:


> For a sec, I thought the article you linked was making like the X was back, and giving Kentaro more hell or something.   But it's news we already know.



Same here. Got scared when I read that but thank god it was the old news.
I don't want TLR to ever end, even if he has to change the name 10 or 20 times .


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 19, 2013)

Found a great coloring of that full-page gropefest from last chapter. Too bad i cant post it here w/o getting banned


----------



## Planeptune (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## Zabuza (Nov 19, 2013)

Wolfarus said:


> Found a great coloring of that full-page gropefest from last chapter. Too bad i cant post it here w/o getting banned



But you can PM right?


----------



## Zaru (Nov 19, 2013)

That coloring 



Almost looks like an official poster


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Nov 19, 2013)

Wolfarus said:


> Found a great coloring of that full-page gropefest from last chapter. Too bad i cant post it here w/o getting banned



If it involves lolis, then no you won't.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 19, 2013)

Just check the to love ru tag on danbooru or something. _You know where to find it._


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 19, 2013)

Ohhhh my!


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 19, 2013)

Zaru said:


> That coloring
> 
> 
> 
> Almost looks like an official poster



Already saved into my wallpaper folder 

And as Z' says, just check the TLR tags on any of the booru's, should find it.


----------



## Hadler (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm not a TLR art collector

I'm however, a TLR h-doujinshi collector 

And I must say, from my experience, all of Rito's girls have been covered so far except the following ones

Run
Kujou
Aya
Mea
Risa
Risa's friend
Oshizu
Nemesis
Magical girl kyoko


which ofc, is a shame. 

dear H-artists, please look into it and stop making so many Mikan and Momo doujins, there are other girls who deserve love

sincerely - a TLR fan


----------



## Zaru (Nov 19, 2013)

Nemesis needs some quality work. THE POSSIBILITIES ARE ENDLESS.


----------



## Hadler (Nov 19, 2013)

I bet Ishikei would do wonders with Nemesis' adult form 

Tearju sensei is getting a good amount of attention lately which is great


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 29, 2013)

You all better .


----------



## ShipTeaser (Nov 30, 2013)

Tyrannos said:


> You all better .



I saw that. I daresay it'll be fairly tame. i still wants it though, yes i do


----------



## Punk Zebra (Nov 30, 2013)

Tyrannos said:


> You all better .



For a moment quick there, I thought this was being canceled by the way you spoke


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 30, 2013)

Tyrannos said:


> You all better .



Meh. Sounds fairly tame, since its a sony release.

Now a fully functional, complex, deep (no pun intended) TLR game that fully incorporates hentai into it.. that'd be another story. Prob wouldnt be enough to make me buy a vita, but it would get me thinking about it.


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 30, 2013)

ShipTeaser said:


> I saw that. I daresay it'll be fairly tame. i still wants it though, yes i do





Wolfarus said:


> Meh. Sounds fairly tame, since its a sony release.
> 
> Now a fully functional, complex, deep (no pun intended) TLR game that fully incorporates hentai into it.. that'd be another story. Prob wouldnt be enough to make me buy a vita, but it would get me thinking about it.



Of course it will be tame.  You actually think Shonen Jump would publish a full on Hentai game?


----------



## Zaru (Nov 30, 2013)

Tyrannos said:


> Of course it will be tame.  You actually think Shonen Jump would publish a full on Hentai game?



It's Square Jump, but obviously there are still limits with what a game about underage girls can get away with.


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 30, 2013)

Zaru said:


> It's Square Jump, but obviously there are still limits with what a game about underage girls can get away with.



Different magazines, same company.  

But exactly my point, if people want a really untamed TLR game, it would require someone to make it outside the norm.   So means someone do it illegally, or Kentaro leaving Jump and giving permission to do it.


----------



## rajin (Dec 1, 2013)

*38 spoiler pics*


----------



## Zaru (Dec 1, 2013)

Nurse outfit fetish chapter?


----------



## McSlobs (Dec 1, 2013)

Dat Tearju senseipek


----------



## Wolfarus (Dec 3, 2013)

Was thinking.... that latest coloring would have made a good "Axe" advertisement


----------



## rajin (Dec 3, 2013)

*To Love Ru Darkness 37.5 Bangaihen Raw*

*confirming his death*​


----------



## Wolfarus (Dec 8, 2013)

So rito confirmed to have a monster dick? 

Not much development this chapter, but at least we got to see nurse yami.


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 8, 2013)

Not sure where you get the impression its monstrous.   All we know is Yami saw "it".


----------



## ShipTeaser (Dec 9, 2013)

Tyrannos said:


> Not sure where you get the impression its monstrous.   All we know is Yami saw "it".



well, it did fill up her eyes....


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 9, 2013)

Well, I admit it wasn't small. Just don't think it's HUGE!  

I mean look at the text bubble that was covering it, it wasn't a very big bubble.


----------



## rajin (Dec 17, 2013)

*To Love Ru Darkness Bangaihen Raw*

*Love and Rose were knocked down

*​


----------



## McSlobs (Dec 17, 2013)

Tyrannos said:


> Well, I admit it wasn't small. Just don't think it's HUGE!
> 
> I mean look at the text bubble that was covering it, it wasn't a very big bubble.



Which chapter & page was it? I don't remember it so it couldn't have been too massive


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 17, 2013)

McSlobs said:


> Which chapter & page was it? I don't remember it so it couldn't have been too massive



Here, Mid Panel.  



rajin said:


> *To Love Ru Darkness Bangaihen Raw*
> 
> *Here
> 
> *​



Oh my.  Happy 2014.


----------



## Wolfarus (Dec 18, 2013)

Plus, on the last page yami calls him "the beast".

As far as i remember, beast was nana's name for him, yami has only called him by name or simply "target/my target".

So one would assume that between the full eye of dick we saw, and her calling him "the beast" for the 1st time, he has a pretty big dick


----------



## McSlobs (Dec 18, 2013)

That might be the first penis she's seen up that close too. It's tough to tell by one panel


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 18, 2013)

Wolfarus said:


> Plus, on the last page yami calls him "the beast".
> 
> As far as i remember, beast was nana's name for him, yami has only called him by name or simply "target/my target".
> 
> So one would assume that between the full eye of dick we saw, and her calling him "the beast" for the 1st time, he has a pretty big dick



I got the impression it would've been called a beast no matter the size.   But I just don't get the impression it was super huge, average size perhaps.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 18, 2013)

Probably it?s just bigger than the average, don?t really think he has a super monster down there plus i don?t think Yami has seen many dicks to actually go saying he is a beast in that matter


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 27, 2013)

First video of the  out.  Rito battling with a giant blue ice cream bar as a sword.  

And you communicate by touching them with the touch screen.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 30, 2013)

Rito?s falling techniques are beyond the gods at this point, before-by twisting physics a little-you could understand how he ended up like that but in this chapter...how do you end like that from a mere bump???

Is he using doimesional gates to position himself?! is he!!???


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 30, 2013)

Heh, Kentaro the master at work again.   Take a good look at Momo's tail.  

And Sensei, quite the bathing suit.  Though not something you should wear at school.  Male students might die from blood loss.  



luffy no haki said:


> Rito?s falling techniques are beyond the gods at this point, before-by twisting physics a little-you could understand how he ended up like that but in this chapter...how do you end like that from a mere bump???
> 
> Is he using dimensional gates to position himself?! is he!!???



I know, mind boggling.   Quite the hidden power he has.


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 31, 2013)

I would laugh so hard if for once the girls didn't react when he bumped into them like that. How many times has Rito been in Yami's vagina?


----------



## rajin (Jan 2, 2014)

*39 english
Magician chapter 128.*


----------



## Zaru (Feb 1, 2014)

So much PLOT in this chapter, and I mean that both sarcastically and non-sarcastically.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Feb 1, 2014)

HaHa page 25. Leave it to Rito do something like that.


----------



## McSlobs (Feb 1, 2014)

Yami's new costume is sexy


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 1, 2014)

New costume, Rito being the playful hands god, some actual development...yeah definitely a good chap.


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 1, 2014)

Evil Yami    Ohhhh my!


----------



## Black Knight (Feb 1, 2014)

Why, boner. With vengeance.


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 1, 2014)

It's just Yami being horny.


----------



## Smoke (Feb 7, 2014)

Yami lookin' so sexy in that outfit, and her facial expressions are top notch.


----------



## McSlobs (Feb 7, 2014)

:amazed:amazed:amazed
*Spoiler*: __ 



Boobs and vagoo everywhere!! Poor principal got kicked all the way to the South Pole!


----------



## Planeptune (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## Blackmasta (Feb 7, 2014)

Yami reminds me a lot of Sengoku Nadeko in this chapter. "I love you so I'll kill you" and all that.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 8, 2014)

Shit! This chapter had everything! Horny crazy Yami?! More of her fine ass mama naked? girls getting stripped from their gym school uniforms and gooed up?!


----------



## rajin (Feb 18, 2014)

*To Love Ru Darkness Bangai-hen Raw : colour double page joined.*

*the very shikai he caught to wrap up Love and oneshot him while the latter could do nothing*


----------



## Planeptune (Feb 18, 2014)




----------



## Revan21 (Feb 18, 2014)

Not even Momo can match Risa's forwardness


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Feb 24, 2014)

To Love-Ru never disappoints!


----------



## Planeptune (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Wolfarus (Feb 24, 2014)

Considering she's always grabbing the other girls' tits, this isnt completely out of left field, but still..

Even if she calls it "just teasing" she was pretty deep into it.. wonder if she's bi


----------



## Zaru (Feb 25, 2014)

You can't act that lesbian without having an interest in women. 

She can join the harem to be surrounded by cute girls


----------



## McSlobs (Feb 25, 2014)

Zaru said:


> You can't act that lesbian without having an interest in women.
> 
> She can join the harem to be surrounded by cute girls



Yes indeed Though it would be even closer to hentai....


----------



## Planeptune (Mar 3, 2014)




----------



## Zaru (Mar 3, 2014)

Was that a... catalanche?


----------



## Planeptune (Mar 3, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Also..._


----------



## McSlobs (Mar 3, 2014)

Damn...that Momo&Nana double ass shot was nice!


----------



## Fate115 (Mar 9, 2014)

And once more we are hit with constant chapters that never disappoints. I'm definitely looking forward to how Rito solves this "little" predicament with Yami and hopefully "save" the rest of his harem.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 9, 2014)

yes fight back   

great chapter as always.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Mar 11, 2014)

Yami's new outfit is really skimpy. Still not used to emotional Yami


----------



## rajin (Apr 1, 2014)

*To Love Ru Darkness 42 Raw*

*Spoiler script.*


----------



## McSlobs (Apr 11, 2014)

New chapter!


Rito you lucky bastard!


----------



## Wolfarus (Apr 11, 2014)

Wonder if that means nemesis is going to disapear, now that she's lost access to the physical body she needed to remain stable 

Hope not, as i like her character. Psycotic impules to kill yuki and bring mea and yami "in line" aside.


----------



## ShipTeaser (Apr 12, 2014)

The look on Yami's face when Lala appears is priceless *smile*

anyway i'd guess next chapter might be the last one of this plot strand, lets hope we keep advancing after this thread is over


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 12, 2014)

McSlobs said:


> Ch.118
> 
> 
> Rito you lucky bastard!



Not a bad way to nearly suffocate


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 12, 2014)

Well, Rito is one step closer to being a man.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 12, 2014)

>Momo's ripped swimsuit peach bottom

Curse you Yabuki, no one man should have that much ecchi power.


----------



## Wolfarus (Apr 12, 2014)

Tyrannos said:


> Well, Rito is one step closer to being a man.



facefirst into vagina, groping of tits/ass has become standard fare for him, at this point. I'd say that his next "real" step closer would be to actually receive some sort of sexual act from one of the girls.

A HJ or BJ at the very least


----------



## Black Knight (Apr 12, 2014)

Wolfarus said:


> BJ at the very least



Momo does him this EVERY fucking morning.


----------



## McSlobs (Apr 12, 2014)

Black Knight said:


> Momo does him this EVERY fucking morning.



It's not fair either >_<


----------



## Wolfarus (Apr 12, 2014)

Black Knight said:


> Momo does him this EVERY fucking morning.



I know that she's always laying on him, and rubbing herself on him, but i dont think she's actually tugged (much less sucked) one out of him yet. 

And yes, im fucking jelly of that. She's still my fav TLR girl


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 12, 2014)

Wolfarus said:


> facefirst into vagina, groping of tits/ass has become standard fare for him, at this point. I'd say that his next "real" step closer would be to actually receive some sort of sexual act from one of the girls.
> 
> A HJ or BJ at the very least



That's the thing, when he usually got face full of vagina, they were wearing panties.   But this time........ well I'll give you a clue, that's not snot on Rito's nose.  


As for HJ or BJ, didn't Momo already do that?


----------



## Zaru (Apr 12, 2014)

Look at Rito's eyes. Yabuki you sneaky bastard.


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 12, 2014)

Tyrannos said:


> That's the thing, when he usually got face full of vagina, they were wearing panties.   But this time........ well I'll give you a clue, that's not snot on Rito's nose.
> 
> 
> As for HJ or BJ, didn't Momo already do that?



I'm sure there was _at least_ one time where I was sure Momo had Rito's dick in her mouth. Rito also fingers Momo on occasion in his sleep.


----------



## rajin (May 5, 2014)

*To Love Ru Darkness 43 Raw*

*True power 05 - Confusion 05*


----------



## Punk Zebra (May 5, 2014)

LaLa is the best


----------



## McSlobs (May 5, 2014)

Lala's better than Sairenji, but not Momo


----------



## luffy no haki (May 6, 2014)

Yeah, most likely Momo is the best girl of the freaking harem, her personality is just too awesome and the fanservice has nothing to envy to Lala?s or the rest


----------



## ShipTeaser (May 6, 2014)

In any case, what happens next should be interesting.

I do hope that the status quo is not restored and some stuff moves forwards


----------



## Punk Zebra (May 7, 2014)

McSlobs said:


> Lala's better than Sairenji, but not Momo



I beg your pardon


----------



## McSlobs (May 7, 2014)

Lala's got a great body, but she is wayyyyyyy too much of an airhead.
Sairenji's cute but acts like too much of a good girl. She's hiding a huge secret...
Only Momo has it all


----------



## Wolfarus (May 8, 2014)

Still think that mokado has the best body in the harem thus far.

But it's momo's seductive, willing personality that put's her at the #1 spot.


----------



## rajin (Jun 4, 2014)

*To Love Ru Darkness 44 Raw*

*so yes the next page you see here actual third attack*


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Jun 4, 2014)

Someone just got lolified!


----------



## Zaru (Jun 4, 2014)

It feels like an eternity since Yabuki last drew normal looking men


----------



## McSlobs (Jun 11, 2014)

Zastin....you're so weak & pointless. All you do is waste panel space, lke Sairenji


----------



## McSlobs (Jun 28, 2014)

Dat Kotegawa ass Lucky cat paw toy......


----------



## Zaru (Jun 28, 2014)

This fucking extra chapter


----------



## Wolfarus (Jun 30, 2014)

1st company that produces a feasible, affordable and "fully functional" holo-deck, AND bundles it with a "Live the TLR lifestyle!" program:


----------



## Revan21 (Jun 30, 2014)

Another Darkness OVA has been announced, animating the extra chapters
21.5 Mobile phone ~Dokidoki Voice~ (Kotegawa)
22.5 Suddenly ~Sōzō to Genjitsu~ (Mikan)
36.5 Moonlight ~Gekka no Tenshi~ (teen Celine)


----------



## rajin (Jul 4, 2014)

*To Love Ru Darkness 45 Japanese Raw*

*Silver Spoon chapter 104*


----------



## ShipTeaser (Jul 16, 2014)

Well the plan actually makes sense *smile*

Next  chapter should be * very * interesting, methinks...


----------



## McSlobs (Jul 16, 2014)

Mea got mega licked How long has this fight against Yami been going on? Feels like a year or more


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 16, 2014)

Rito has to consciously be shameful? Yeah, this I have to see.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 17, 2014)

The fate of the world rest in the hands of Rito being shameless. Can he channel his inner perv? Find out next time on To Love Ru ZEEEEE!


----------



## Wolfarus (Jul 17, 2014)

Momo could have helped by giving him another dose (though diluted this time) of that flower that flip-flop'd his personality-desires 

Though that would'nt have meant as much for his sexual development as opposed to him doing it consciously.


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 5, 2014)

Rito finally caught himself! He's also one step closer to unleashing the beast!


----------



## Wolfarus (Aug 12, 2014)

Principal finally made himself usefull, even if only as an example 

Wonder if yami is going to be a bit more honest towards riot after this...


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 12, 2014)

Finally the beast in action, it would be fun if he gest depressed for emulating the principal so well.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 13, 2014)

His ecchi was trained subconsciously


----------



## Wolfarus (Aug 13, 2014)

Zaru said:


> His ecchi was trained subconsciously



I'm really wondering if they'll take that disconnect between his subconscious carnal side and his conscious meek side and make a jekyll/hyde thing


----------



## McSlobs (Aug 13, 2014)

Rito must've given Yami an orgasm cause she normally would've used transform and beat him like he owed her money


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 13, 2014)

I don?t know if he cased an orgasm but sure as hell she enjoyed his hands...


----------



## ShipTeaser (Aug 14, 2014)

The important thing is both Rito and yami learn from this experience and progress forwards. If they go back to the status quo now that would be dissapointing...

progression is key


----------



## Planeptune (Aug 18, 2014)




----------



## Wolfarus (Aug 18, 2014)

^

You're still around? thought you had died or otherwise left the forum


----------



## Wolfarus (Aug 29, 2014)

Infidel. You shouldnt complain when momo wants to bathe with you 

And out of all the girls, mikan is the one i wouldnt mind being pushed out of the harem plan. There's the generic implied i*c*st, for one. Though i also find her being the "mother" of the house while real mom is semi-perma away also offputting.

Just makes her character seem like it's written pretty much for man-boys who dont have the desire or ability to take care of themselves.

All just my opinion, of course. Take it as you will.


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 29, 2014)

Is I me or the bottom right panel of page 16 looks to be something not so innocent?


----------



## McSlobs (Aug 29, 2014)

Tyrannos said:


> Is I me or the bottom right panel of page 16 looks to be something not so innocent?



Suspicious looking indeed She didn't get mad, embarrassed, look away when he stood up right in front of her either. Looked like she kinda liked it.

If we're gonna remove girls from the harem, I'd prefer Haruna getting dropped. Never have liked her much.


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 29, 2014)

McSlobs said:


> Suspicious looking indeed She didn't get mad, embarrassed, look away when he stood up right in front of her either. Looked like she kinda liked it.



Specially when she gave that breath in the bottom left.  



McSlobs said:


> If we're gonna remove girls from the harem, I'd prefer Haruna getting dropped. Never have liked her much.



Yeah, she just has no presence in Darkness.  It boggles the mind why she's still the main love interest, when she's basically been a background character?

I don't blame Ken in putting her in the background, given Haruna was based off his cheating X-wife.   But why keep her around?    IMHO, Ken should've used Lala's inventions to his advantage and killed off Haruna and replaced her.  Like a Haruna from another dimension, or time travel and changed the conditions of her birth so she's different.   Or at least have her dump Rito and move away and never be seen again.


----------



## McSlobs (Aug 29, 2014)

Tyrannos said:


> Specially when she gave that breath in the bottom left.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe she's still there as a form of therapy.


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 30, 2014)

McSlobs said:


> Maybe she's still there as a form of therapy.



I could see that, him purposely drawing Haruna once in a while just to get the X pissed off.  Because she can't do anything, nor get any money out of it.


----------



## Wolfarus (Aug 30, 2014)

Tyrannos said:


> I could see that, him purposely drawing Haruna once in a while just to get the X pissed off.  Because she can't do anything, nor get any money out of it.



If he's going to do that, seeing as how haruna still seems to be the only real obstacle holding rito back from embracing the harem plan, then he just needs to write her out of it.

Like have her suddenly (or gradually, depending on how he feels like writing it) go full-bitch on the other girls, and give rito the in-story out he needs for her.

She can still be around in the background to piss off the X, but she'll no longer be an impediment to that glorious harem end.


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 30, 2014)

True.   She can end up being the maid in the background, washing toilets.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 30, 2014)

Whoa I musta missed something, I don't remember Mikan being this seductive. Guess she's officially confirmed for the harem now, she was just thirstin hard for onichan's D this chapter.


----------



## Wolfarus (Aug 30, 2014)

Safellizer said:


> Whoa I musta missed something, I don't remember Mikan being this seductive. Guess she's officially confirmed for the harem now, she was just thirstin hard for onichan's D this chapter.



Maybe she was feeling a bit jealous of the other girls (momo especially) since at mikan's age, her libido should just be waking up, and rito is the male of simliar age that she interacts with the most..

Still think her and haruna should be written out of the harem plan, though.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 30, 2014)

Wolfarus said:


> Maybe she was feeling a bit jealous of the other girls (momo especially) since at mikan's age, her libido should just be waking up, and rito is the male of simliar age that she interacts with the most..
> 
> Still think her and haruna should be written out of the harem plan, though.



I say replace one with Rin if she hasn't been added already.


----------



## Wolfarus (Aug 30, 2014)

Given all the other girls gradually being brought into the plan, i always thought that saki would eventually be brought into it, which by default brings in rin and that other girl..


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 30, 2014)

Wolfarus said:


> Given all the other girls gradually being brought into the plan, i always thought that saki would eventually be brought into it, which by default brings in rin and that other girl..


Theirs certainly not enough Rin in the series that's for sure. Also can't wait for when Yami's mama is officially in the harem.


----------



## Wolfarus (Aug 30, 2014)

She's just a walking fetish-bot for guys who are into blonds, glass's and unrealistically huge tits. 

All the other girls (except maybe mikan) are there on their own individual merits, and not thrown in purely as fetish-bait


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 30, 2014)

Wolfarus said:


> She's just a walking fetish-bot for guys who are into blonds, glass's and unrealistically huge tits.
> 
> All the other girls (except maybe mikan) are there on their own individual merits, and not thrown in purely as fetish-bait



Hers aren't as big as the nurse's and ain't nothing wrong with a glasses or busty blonde fetish.  She serves her role well, you also left out she brings the milf game to the harem along with  the mama/daughter combo Rito will experience that rarely few men ever do before series end. Rito's saved her daughter, that's reason alone to want to repay him in the form of her body.


----------



## Wolfarus (Aug 30, 2014)

If by nurse you mean mikado (the school nurse/resident alien doc) then i believe yer mistaken.

Pretty sure blondy's tits are a good 30% bigger.. And there's a diff between "busty" and "tit's so freakishly huge that her skeleton must be made of admantium to support them" 

And i also think that mikado fits more into the milf catagory then tearju..


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 30, 2014)

Wolfarus said:


> If by nurse you mean mikado (the school nurse/resident alien doc) then i believe yer mistaken.
> 
> *Pretty sure blondy's tits are a good 30% bigger*.. And there's a diff between "busty" and "tit's so freakishly huge that her skeleton must be made of admantium to support them"
> 
> And i also think that mikado fits more into the milf catagory then tearju..



Are you sure?


----------



## Wolfarus (Aug 30, 2014)

Fairly sure.

I know mikado's are fairly big, but i think tearju's are even bigger.. Either i got that impression from how she was drawn in the manga, or from the anime version (that may have enchanced her bust for ratings purposes)

So yeh.. im around 80% sure that tearju has a bigger rack then mikado.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 30, 2014)

Wolfarus said:


> Fairly sure.
> 
> I know mikado's are fairly big, but i think tearju's are even bigger.. Either i got that impression from how she was drawn in the manga, or from the anime version (that may have enchanced her bust for ratings purposes)
> 
> So yeh.. im around 80% sure that tearju has a bigger rack then mikado.



Well wiki says this, 





> . She is one of the most physically curvaceous characters in the series, possibly only second to her long time friend Ryoko Mikado.


 take that however you want. This will only be resolved when the mangaka releases Tearju's measures like he did the girls early on.


----------



## Wolfarus (Sep 5, 2014)

I suppose after the big show past cple chapters, a slow/laid-back chapter is bound to follow.

Biggest laugh being the principal being found encased in ice


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 5, 2014)

Tsundere Yami is just so awesome !
So, So Tsundere !


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 5, 2014)

Anyone find it kind of ironic when the takoyaki was inside Yami's panties? Fish in a fishy smelling area


----------



## Wolfarus (Sep 5, 2014)

McSlobs said:


> Anyone find it kind of ironic when the takoyaki was inside Yami's panties? Fish in a fishy smelling area



It only smells fishy if a woman has had sex recently, and/or dosnt clean herself well. 

I doubt yami is guilty of either thus far


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 5, 2014)

Wolfarus said:


> It only smells fishy if a woman has had sex recently, and/or dosnt clean herself well.
> 
> I doubt yami is guilty of either thus far



As ecchi as "Darkness" was acting, she was undoubtedly wet. Depending on her hygiene habits.....it may stink.


----------



## Wolfarus (Sep 5, 2014)

Wet does not automatically mean fishstink. As i said, it's the odor coming from sex that smells kind of fishy (and the strength of said odor can vary from person to person).

Also, yami dosnt strike me as the type to have poor hyg.

Though i wont argue the technicality of the joke in that panel


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 5, 2014)

Wolfarus said:


> Wet does not automatically mean fishstink. As i said, it's the odor coming from sex that smells kind of fishy (and the strength of said odor can vary from person to person).
> 
> Also, yami dosnt strike me as the type to have poor hyg.
> 
> Though i wont argue the technicality of the joke in that panel



Indeed it's not guaranteed odor but some females have a stronger smell even without any sort of arousal..


----------



## Breadman (Sep 6, 2014)

Am I the only one that doesn't really like the harem plan?

I mean, sure, I get it, but to be honest, the more and more that Momo tries getting the harem plan to work, the more and more i begin to hate her as a character. Like, seriously. She's just manipulating everybody as much as she can, and while she says it's for everyone's sake, I'm starting to get this suspicion that she's got some sick fetish that involves harems.


----------



## Wolfarus (Sep 6, 2014)

Yoshua said:


> Am I the only one that doesn't really like the harem plan?
> 
> I mean, sure, I get it, but to be honest, the more and more that Momo tries getting the harem plan to work, the more and more i begin to hate her as a character. Like, seriously. She's just manipulating everybody as much as she can, and while she says it's for everyone's sake, I'm starting to get this suspicion that she's got some sick fetish that involves harems.



She's outright admitted that the harem plan is partly for rito's sake, partly for the sake of everybody that's grown close to rito/desires him, and partly for her own (momo's) sake, as she too has grown to love him. So it's not like she's being devious about it, or wants it for some overly negative reason.

And while harems would be pretty much impossible for the vast majority of us in this life, if you think about it rationally it definately has more advantages then disadvantages.  

I hope to have my own in the next life


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 6, 2014)

I agree.  

BTW, watch Rito's powers be essential for saving the galaxy.


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 6, 2014)

Tyrannos said:


> I agree.
> 
> BTW, watch Rito's powers be essential for saving the galaxy.



Falling face first into random girl's vagina saves Earth haha


----------



## Zaru (Oct 2, 2014)

Some kind of extra book where every girl gets a hypothetical ending is coming out.
Lots of ultra lewd art + scenes. Even Ishikei adds some new work to it. 

Also, Lala's mom seems to appear soon in the main story.


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 2, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Also, Lala's mom seems to appear soon in the main story.





And she receives the customary rito greeting in 3..2..1..


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 4, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Also, Lala's mom seems to appear soon in the main story.



Bet she's a loli.  


And LOL, Shonen Jump  to the online manga.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Oct 9, 2014)

I want to see LaLa's mom!


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 10, 2014)

Wish he'd just write haruna out of the story, already. Or at least move her to a background / minor character.

No reason to keep drawing her, given who she's based on. With the story set up as it is thus far, he could easily do that and it wouldnt impact much of anything. Suppose mea taking a more active role now will be amusing


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 1, 2014)

Super Vegeta  
I see what you did there.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 11, 2014)

Of course Yabuki couldn't resist cloning another character from Black Cat.
Wonder how Rito's gonna get out of that one


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 11, 2014)

Pink haired Sephiria?

Something tells me that he won?t fall for her.

Other way it will become like when that plant sprayed rito and he became a _carnivorous_


----------



## McSlobs (Nov 12, 2014)

Rito you truly have a talent for falling face first into vag and breasts This time you might accidentally piss off the Emperor of the Universe


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 10, 2014)

I don?t know if in the end this chapter hyped Rito?s  resolve or just made Gid even more awesome.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 10, 2014)

loool the mom isn't as innocent as she comes off, pushing for momo's harem plan regardless of how she goes about it. I like the mom already.  Now we need her to return and get chased by all the men in town and Rito's school. I can just imagine what would happen if the principal or rito's friend saw her.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 10, 2014)

Not even a Charmian can overcome Rito's unwavering dedication to staying chaste despite the universe literally rewriting probability to throw pussy in his face.


----------



## Wolfarus (Dec 10, 2014)

Wonder if rito's subconscious is keeping a file on all these scents his ability is giving him. Ya know, for comparing/recognition purposes


----------



## Zaru (Dec 10, 2014)

This fucker hid yet more genitalia in the chapter to get past the censors. 
How does he do it?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 10, 2014)

He should write straight hentai .


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 10, 2014)

Wolfarus said:


> Wonder if rito's subconscious is keeping a file on all these scents his ability is giving him. Ya know, for comparing/recognition purposes



Time for the tired old bad guys send clones of the good guys and Rito can tell the difference between the real ones and the fake ones by the scent downstairs.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 10, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> He should write straight hentai .




Of course we'd want that, but he wouldn't make nearly as much money though. Darkness was selling 1.5 million last year.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 10, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Of course we'd want that, but he wouldn't make nearly as much money though. Darkness was selling 1.5 million last year.



You do have a point. Geez, so Rito is never gonna tap dat ass in the manga.
Or we may have a Naruto type ending, implying it did happen.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 10, 2014)

This kind of story is about forever teasing, never delivering.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 10, 2014)

Zaru said:


> This kind of story is about forever teasing, never delivering.



I do agree that the author seems to find amusing way of getting crap past the radar though.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 10, 2014)

Considering the recent small artbook that has illustrations for "endings" with various girls, there might be such an omnibus fanservice release that isn't bound by typical magazine censorship, when the manga ends.

It won't go the route of series like Kimi no Iru Machi though (which had extra chapters where he ends up with and has sex with pretty much every notable girl) because the girls here are waaayyy too young.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 13, 2014)

momo, nana, mikan, yami and mea look like that. The rest of the cast are in the age of getting a delivery though.


----------



## Wolfarus (Dec 13, 2014)

IMO its only Milan and yami who still look child-like. The rest of the girls you mentioned definitely have the bodies of young women 16+


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 22, 2014)

Hermit Purple said:


> Time for the tired old bad guys send clones of the good guys and Rito can tell the difference between the real ones and the fake ones by the scent downstairs.



Well, he once recognized Momo by the shape or her ass.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 22, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Considering the recent small artbook that has illustrations for "endings" with various girls, there might be such an omnibus fanservice release that isn't bound by typical magazine censorship, when the manga ends.
> 
> It won't go the route of series like Kimi no Iru Machi though (which had extra chapters where he ends up with and has sex with pretty much every notable girl) because the girls here are waaayyy too young.



Not really, they're all pretty much at 'that' age where they should hop around on rito's mushroom. 


the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> Well, he once recognized Momo by the shape or her ass.



Those clones haven't got a chance.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 24, 2014)

I just can't believe he literally gave head to Lala's mom


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 24, 2014)

Well it's Rito.  Of course it's going to happen!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 25, 2014)

Might as well should have given a courteous lick


----------



## Wolfarus (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry christmas from TLR (courtesy of the ANN holiday greetings posting)


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 1, 2015)

Have you guys seen this yet?


----------



## Black Knight (Jan 1, 2015)

No. I'm not entering that crappy website.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 1, 2015)

ugh I hate the wait for a new chapter


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 2, 2015)

[S-A-F];52586901 said:
			
		

> Have you guys seen this yet?



Yeah, just interesting how Kentaro always manages to work around the system. 

And Yui sure looks like she's enjoying the motherly aspect.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 2, 2015)

Even baby Rito already meant business.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 2, 2015)

Zaru said:


> Even baby Rito already meant business.



Makes me wonder what his mother went through in the first couple of years.  Might explain why she's overseas all the time.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 2, 2015)

What do you mean, went through?

His mother is in conscious beast mode. If anything, he got his subconscious behaviour from her.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 2, 2015)

Well, she could've always been that way or baby Rito made her that way.


----------



## rajin (Jan 4, 2015)

*KOREAN scan

this
*


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 8, 2015)

no translations?


----------



## Wolfarus (Jan 10, 2015)

Nemesis definitely needs to be a part of the harem. 

Every good harem needs a seductive troll/trouble-maker, just to keep things from getting too stale now and then. Not to mention her mastery of shapeshifting...

And it looks like kotegawa is prime motherhood material


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 10, 2015)

Dat baby Rito, and Dat yui


----------



## Wolfarus (Jan 11, 2015)

Where's the nemesis love? We see kotagowa pretty much every chap, her tits/ass every 2nd or 3rd chapter(lately). Deliciously devilish nemesis not too often


----------



## Zaru (Jan 11, 2015)

Kotegawa is 100% ready to breed, especially mentally


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 13, 2015)

Rito just needs to ask Kotegawa to give it up and she'll open the doors for Rito to pursue his manhood


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 4, 2015)

lol the ehck was that


----------



## Zaru (Feb 4, 2015)

Rito is always nose deep in trouble.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 5, 2015)

once again I must await translations


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 14, 2015)

Chapter 52 is out now.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 14, 2015)

Jetstorm said:


> Chapter 52 is out now.



repped


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 14, 2015)

lol probably things would have gone smoothly if Saki didn?t interfere, Rito still got his daily vagina in the face though


----------



## Wolfarus (Feb 15, 2015)

Mikan's supposed to be what..12?

Has a nicely filled-out ass(yet still taunt and compact)for a 12 year old 

And since when is cameltoe visible thru jeans?


----------



## Zaru (Feb 15, 2015)

Not even 5+ meters distance guarantee you're safe from planting your crotch in Rito's face.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 15, 2015)

I must have missed something. When did Aya and Saki find out about how Rin feels about Rito? I mean this series is as episodic as it gets but I don't recall this being an open secret. 

Speaking of which, Rin doesn't get a shot often but when she does she shows why she is top-tier. She surprisingly has better chemistry with Rito than a lot of the other girls he is usually falling into.

Speaking of Saki, she totally called what would happen with Oshizu showing up. Too bad she ended up the target and victim of Rito's God-given abilities.

Totally not surprised Momo was tailing them the entire time. Nothing escape this girl's information network when it comes to Rito.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Feb 15, 2015)

I think just now I caved into Momo's harem plan. At first, I opposed it with extreme prejudice..... since I like LaLa the most compared to other girls, but then overtime I realized that the other girls have grown on me. I think it would be bad if he chose the one girl and then leaving all the others feelings crushed. So, I officially support the harem plan only because of that, but I still want LaLa as his top girl in it all if you know what I mean.


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 15, 2015)

Jetstorm said:


> I must have missed something. When did Aya and Saki find out about how Rin feels about Rito? I mean this series is as episodic as it gets but I don't recall this being an open secret.



It was a while ago, when we had that demon / alien sword.   And of course Saki blowing things out of proportion.  



Jetstorm said:


> Speaking of which, Rin doesn't get a shot often but when she does she shows why she is top-tier. She surprisingly has better chemistry with Rito than a lot of the other girls he is usually falling into.



I think that has to do that she's more of a normal person than the other girls.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 15, 2015)

Tyrannos said:


> It was a while ago, when we had that demon / alien sword.   And of course Saki blowing things out of proportion.



Oh yeah I remember that incident. I guess I should go re-read it and refresh my memory.



> I think that has to do that she's more of a normal person than the other girls.



I didn't mean just the non-human girls but I think he has better chemistry with Rin than he has with Haruna and Yui as well even though I tend to like him most with the latter. Rin is the dark horse in all of this and I'd totally get behind her if she actually got more panel-time.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 15, 2015)

Punk Zebra said:


> I think just now I caved into Momo's harem plan. At first, I opposed it with extreme prejudice..... since I like LaLa the most compared to other girls, but then overtime I realized that the other girls have grown on me. I think it would be bad if he chose the one girl and then leaving all the others feelings crushed. So, I officially support the harem plan only because of that, but I still want LaLa as his top girl in it all if you know what I mean.



It's not a surprise that this happened since Lala barely appeared while all the other girls got focus. Just as (harem) planned.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Feb 16, 2015)

Zaru said:


> It's not a surprise that this happened since Lala barely appeared while all the other girls got focus. Just as (harem) planned.



Thats just it though. The author told LaLa to sit down in this one.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 19, 2015)

besides Lala's down for the Harem plan why can't you Zebra?


----------



## Punk Zebra (Feb 20, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> besides Lala's down for the Harem plan why can't you Zebra?



I am now! They've all grown on me.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 20, 2015)

they're all pretty interesting in their own way that's why I'm glad that the writers built them all up so nobody could choose the one girl path


----------



## Wolfarus (Feb 20, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> they're all pretty interesting in their own way that's why I'm glad that the writers built them all up so nobody could choose the one girl path



Well, if this was a "choose a single girl" type of story, obviously momo would be the one.

She's besto girl


----------



## Punk Zebra (Feb 21, 2015)

Wolfarus said:


> Well, if this was a "choose a single girl" type of story, obviously momo would be the one.
> 
> She's besto girl



Sorry, but I'm going to have to stop you right there. The best girl is LaLa.


----------



## Wolfarus (Feb 22, 2015)

No, no no.

Lala has a couple +'s over momo, but not enough to qualify her as besto girl.

She has a better (e.g. more developed / exaggerated) figure and is taller, but imo that's her only advantages. Her immature/overly innocent personality coupled w/ her habit of constantly inventing things that sound good in theory but always malfunction or go haywire is what holds her back.

Momo's figure is nothing to sneeze at (but again, not as nice as lala's), she's intelligent, warm/caring about the guy she loves, has full control over HER special abilities, and most importantly she has demonstrated absolutely NO issue w/ giving rito what he SHOULD be craving, given his age and what he's exposed to on a daily basis.

Most guys would give just about anything to have momo for themselves


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 2, 2015)

won't lie, Momo is pretty neat even if I'm scared to say it since I feel she's still kinda lolish and I  would be more into Haruna or Yui


----------



## Wolfarus (Mar 2, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> won't lie, Momo is pretty neat even if I'm scared to say it since I feel she's still kinda lolish and I  would be more into Haruna or Yui



The only char's that can still be counted as "loli-ish" would be yami, mikan and nana (the youngest of the 3 sisters). Are you confusing momo for nana?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 6, 2015)

Wolfarus said:


> The only char's that can still be counted as "loli-ish" would be yami, mikan and nana (the youngest of the 3 sisters). Are you confusing momo for nana?



it's not the look body wise it's more like she has the young loli face. Never mind Momo rulez


----------



## Zaru (Mar 7, 2015)

Purely depends on success. Lacking a central story element/threat, he could stretch it for another 50 monthly chapters easily.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Mar 7, 2015)

I want to go to LaLa's home world.


----------



## Rax (Mar 7, 2015)

They haven't gotten to there in the series yet?

Wow.

I thought they were going to do that a while ago.

Yeah, Ima read some chapters this evening of this and try to catch up.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 7, 2015)

At least he's already faceplanted into the Deviluke's mom.

PLOT DEVELOPMENT at its finest.


----------



## Rax (Mar 7, 2015)

I don't think I've met her yet.

I'm hyped now, Zaru! 

This evening is gonna be eventful


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 7, 2015)

Zaru said:


> Purely depends on success. Lacking a central story element/threat, he could stretch it for another 50 monthly chapters easily.



what if the last threat kidnaps Rito and  forces the girls to realize their feelings him thus making the harem canon?


----------



## Zaru (Mar 7, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> what if the last threat kidnaps Rito and  forces the girls to realize their feelings him thus making the harem canon?



Having girls accept to be in a harem is quite a different story from making them realize their feelings though


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 7, 2015)

Zaru said:


> Having girls accept to be in a harem is quite a different story from making them realize their feelings though



true but I mean there is a way to do it. How? I don't know yet but I'll figure it out 


but I wouldn't mind 50 more chapters of this series.


The waiting is agony though


----------



## Zaru (Mar 7, 2015)

This is one of those series where I don't even want it to end. It's just a delivery method for Yabuki's art. Hardly anyone reads this for the plot


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 7, 2015)

Zaru said:


> This is one of those series where I don't even want it to end. It's just a delivery method for Yabuki's art. Hardly anyone reads this for the plot



I don't either but I just want someone to actually do a goddamn harem for once.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 7, 2015)

I'd tap Momo while she's wearing her backpack.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 7, 2015)

SAF honest to himself just like Lala is about a harem


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 17, 2015)

Chapter 53 is out now.


----------



## Blackmasta (Mar 17, 2015)

Yami chapter is best chapter.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 17, 2015)

Yami was adorable this chapter. As for Tear...I'm actually pretty tired of her character. She does nothing for me and is a mere tool for the sake of Yami's development and another set of boobs for Rito to grope. I'm fine with more Yami as long as Tear's role is kept to a minimum.

Either way, between Mea and Mikado they should be able to push Yami into accepting her feelings towards Rito. Then Momo can properly include her in the harem plan.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 17, 2015)

Mea is such a good provocateur. 
It took quite a few years but confused embarrassed Yami is finally a thing.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 17, 2015)

Dat Tear and Mikado.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 22, 2015)

Link pwease


----------



## Wolfarus (Apr 23, 2015)

luffy no haki said:


> Link pwease



Just scroll up to the link for 53 and follow it. You'll find 54 listed.


----------



## Zaru (May 26, 2015)

It's out


----------



## McSlobs (May 26, 2015)

Sigh.....Rito better not end up with worthless Haruna. Even Run's better than her. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Why do we get Octopus action _again_?


----------



## Red Skull (May 26, 2015)

when will lovely Rin Kujou get her limelight?

now that she officially has the hots for Rito I was expecting to see more of her


----------



## McSlobs (May 27, 2015)

The harem is too big for Run to get her time in the spotlight. Lala, Momo, Nana, Haruna, Kotegawa, Yami, Mea, etc.... have all been more important


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 13, 2015)

Lala has finally returned to normal size.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jun 13, 2015)

[S-A-F];53782547 said:
			
		

> Lala has finally returned to normal size.



LaLa is beautiful, LaLa is life itself!


----------



## Black Mirror (Jun 13, 2015)

Finally Lala is legal again


----------



## McSlobs (Jun 13, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> Finally Lala is legal again



Physically yes, but still a child mentally.....


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 13, 2015)

And that matters because?


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jun 13, 2015)

luffy no haki said:


> And that matters because?



I know right?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 30, 2015)

Lala is great. 

She's ok with the harem, she's sweet , beautiful and ditzy but in a fun way . 

She's my top in this manga


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jun 30, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Lala is great.
> 
> She's ok with the harem, she's sweet , beautiful and ditzy but in a fun way .
> 
> She's my top in this manga



Give this man a cold beer everyone.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 16, 2015)

any translations ?


----------



## rajin (Sep 5, 2015)

*TO LOVE RU DARKNESS 59 raw

Chapter 184 *


----------



## InfinitusOdium (Sep 5, 2015)

Ooo, that ending. Can't wait for the translations and next chapter.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 6, 2015)

Shit just got real, man.


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 7, 2015)

Bah, we know what's going to happen.  Rito will end up in the middle of the fight, getting in Nemesis crotch.  Then he will convince Gid to spare Nemesis's life, and she ends up living in Rito's home and becoming part of the harem.  

Also makes me wonder if the series is soon ending.   Seems not much is left except Rito proving himself worthy of being King.


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 7, 2015)

Tyrannos said:


> Bah, we know what's going to happen.  Rito will end up in the middle of the fight, getting in Nemesis crotch.  Then he will convince Gid to spare Nemesis's life, and she ends up living in Rito's home and becoming part of the harem.
> 
> Also makes me wonder if the series is soon ending.   Seems not much is left except Rito proving himself worthy of being King.



And that will never happen. Rito's too timid, especially around girls. He's got nearly a dozen girls that want some lovin, but he has a hardon for the most useless one of them all. 

Besides, his "we can all be friends" attitude would never work for a king


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 3, 2015)

Holy crap, Gid is a fucking beast


----------



## Akatora (Oct 4, 2015)

luffy no haki said:


> Holy crap, Gid is a fucking beast



Yet even what we see here should just be the tip of the iceberg.
Remember child Gid making the world shake and Lala making a typhon turn dicection through a shout.

Or none cannon Gid in the anime destroying planets like nothing


----------



## Zaru (Oct 4, 2015)

The reflection in Rito's eye  Yabuki does it again


----------



## McSlobs (Oct 4, 2015)

luffy no haki said:


> Holy crap, Gid is a fucking beast



Of course, he's the emperor


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 4, 2015)

I knew he would be goddamn powerful with everything he has done, but didn?t really expect him to give Nemesis fodder treatment. I mean, most fo the fight is being dealt with by his tail


----------



## McSlobs (Oct 4, 2015)

That's what Devilukeans use. I forget which of the 3 sisters it was, but they did something similar.


----------



## rajin (Nov 5, 2015)

*Bassically the reason lille barro, didn't die from decapitation is cause shunsui didn't have enough reiatsu to do so.*


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 3, 2015)

Can I say holy shit for the last chapter ?

How does Yabuki is allowed to pull off this shit is beyond me.

Not that I mind though.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 4, 2015)

Even Nemesis is impressed by Rito's, uh, natural talent


----------



## Black Knight (Dec 4, 2015)

Yagami1211 said:


> Can I say holy shit for the last chapter ?
> 
> How does Yabuki is allowed to pull off this shit is beyond me.
> 
> Not that I mind though.



There are no restrictions in Jump SQ. Everything's allowed!!!


----------



## Akatora (Dec 4, 2015)

Yagami1211 said:


> Can I say holy shit for the last chapter ?
> 
> How does Yabuki is allowed to pull off this shit is beyond me.
> 
> Not that I mind though.




True even for him this chapter went far.
Usually it's reflections this time though.



@Black Knight

I think there's still a limit, he can do anything under the ecchi marker, but actually mating is a no. (Though knowing his way of things he might pull a bee and flower thing one day and have characters mate like flowers, just so he can bend his way around thjat as well)


----------



## McSlobs (Dec 4, 2015)

Seeing slit was a bit surprising Would rather it have been anybody except Nana or Sairenji. Never have liked either character....


----------



## Zaru (Dec 4, 2015)

Akatora said:


> @Black Knight
> 
> I think there's still a limit, he can do anything under the ecchi marker, but actually mating is a no. (Though knowing his way of things he might pull a bee and flower thing one day and have characters mate like flowers, just so he can bend his way around thjat as well)



I'm pretty sure this happened while he was still at WSJ:


----------



## Red Skull (Jan 6, 2016)

Akatora said:


> True even for him this chapter went far.
> Usually it's reflections this time though.
> 
> 
> ...



 I wish Yabuki was adopted by a seinen magazine already so we could have proper sex scenes

manga is already inches away from being hentai anyway


----------



## Zaru (Jan 6, 2016)

Seinen magazine? What use would that be? It's not like hentai can't have a story.


----------



## McSlobs (Jan 6, 2016)

Rito, you sir are destined to become an intergaalactic pornstar


----------



## Red Skull (Jan 7, 2016)

Zaru said:


> Seinen magazine? What use would that be? It's not like hentai can't have a story.


If TLR were to became an actual hentai or moved to a hentai magazine, then it'd have to focus on sex TOO MUCH. It'd feel like an entirely different manga and it'd lose its charm. 

As a seinen, Yabuki could keep the same TLR balance of like 70% ecchi 30% comedy/plot/whatever and still insert some sex scenes every now and then.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 7, 2016)

Well, I think Lala got the time of her life right here.


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 2, 2016)

So few spoilers are out.


Not sure if I can post the page though


*Spoiler*: __ 





But basically, one of the girls due to an "accident" (You know who caused it ) ends up sucking off Rito (seminal fluid trail in addition) after getting tentacle raped.  Blowjob confirmed.

I'll make you guess, it's either Risa, Yui or Momo.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 2, 2016)

Yabuki knows no bounds, no limit, no shame


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 2, 2016)

Zaru said:


> Yabuki knows no bounds, no limit, no shame



He also has a new "censor".

Want me to pm you the pages so I can get an okay or not?
Cause this chapter is lewd even for TLR standards.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 2, 2016)

Already saw them on /a/ after you mentioned they were out


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 2, 2016)

Hitsugaya wasn't flying either when Gerard tried to slam him with his shield,


*Spoiler*: __ 





It's actually not the trail of seminal fluid but the outline of Rito's dick.
Whole glans is inside and he had a boner.

Also
"That's not her pussy getting stretched but a navel" - Editor.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 2, 2016)

^
*Spoiler*: __ 



Sure it?s the out line? looks more like a thread of saliva....

Rito getting a quick fellatio is no doubt tho


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 3, 2016)

Look at the tongue.


----------



## TigerTwista (Feb 3, 2016)

rofl....how is he even getting away with half of this stuff by this point...this series is getting lewder and lewder every chapter....there's gonna be an accidental penetration somewhere at some point...I somewhat expect it at this time.


----------



## rajin (Feb 4, 2016)

*64 japanese raw

5 wolves*


----------



## Zaru (Feb 6, 2016)

CXC scans version is out.

That notice from the editorial department 
And Kotegawa is finally accepting her own shamelessness.


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Feb 6, 2016)

Good that something does not change after time - manga still pure win.


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 6, 2016)

How long until accidential penetration?


----------



## McSlobs (Feb 6, 2016)

It's amazing how similar Kotegawa's belly button looks like a vagina


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 6, 2016)

It's a very clever way of censoring.

Ever heard of "Rubin Vase"?
It's an effect of ambigious 2d forms by playing with perception.
It's not exactly the same, but the principle is similiar.
Depict one thing but it can also be the other. You cannot disargue what is shown.

It's a vase but also two faces. You cannot say what is depicted exactly.
You can and simultaneously can't say it's a white vase on black background nor it's two black faces on white background-

It's a belly button alright, but you can also take it as a vagina.
You can't disargue it's neither or either cause how it's depicted.
Instead of using a bi-stable art style, Yabuki just uses the editor note to grant a double perception.
No way can he say it is a vagina, so It's just belly button, simultaneously, it's a vagina and the note is just an excuse to make it pass.

2deep4u in ecchi manga.


----------



## rajin (Mar 4, 2016)

*Chapter 72*


----------



## Zaru (Apr 4, 2016)

The pervert's luck is getting turned into a disease 

And damn Mikado with the heart pupils.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 4, 2016)

Yabuki that absolute madman


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 4, 2016)

Oh God, Mikado-sensei


----------



## Zaru (Apr 9, 2016)

Chapter's out.

So Rito's accidental impossible physics-defying landings are a subconscious reaction because of all his repressed libido? Below the surface, a master level women fondler has been boiling while denied release? He could get over it by actually going to town with a girl, which he obviously won't do?

Yabuki is so meta-aware of what he's writing, it's amazing


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 9, 2016)

Oh boy, Spiral of Indecency, this shit will never get old


----------



## Golden Witch (Apr 28, 2016)

The new artbook from Yabuki leaked early. How far can I go with posting content here?
Or should I just link to the /a/ thread?


----------



## Zaru (Apr 28, 2016)

I don't actually know what the lewdness limits are, and I'm a MOD here 

Some of those pics are definitely TOO FAR for obvious reasons


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 28, 2016)

Golden Witch said:


> The new artbook from Yabuki leaked early. How far can I go with posting content here?
> Or should I just link to the /a/ thread?



Links please


----------



## Golden Witch (Apr 28, 2016)

Rello posted his usual translation


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 28, 2016)

Golden Witch said:


> Rello posted his usual translation


----------



## Golden Witch (Apr 28, 2016)

That one with Lala and the thermometer.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 29, 2016)

Korean version of the new chapter is out.

THE
ABSOLUTE
MADMAN

And we don't see adult Nemesis half often enough.


----------



## Golden Witch (Apr 29, 2016)

That fucking flower. 

Swear to god, Yabuki must be testing the amount of possibilities of "subtle" censoring.


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 30, 2016)

This ladies and gentlemen is probably the most brilliant idea that works around censorship laws!


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 30, 2016)

Simply genius


----------



## Zaru (May 1, 2016)

THE AUGMENTED MADMAN

Yabuki and his team are really at the cutting edge of lewdness progress


----------



## rajin (May 2, 2016)

*chapter 378*


----------



## Golden Witch (May 5, 2016)

someone on /a/ was able to decensor the nemesis flower page.


----------



## Zaru (May 5, 2016)

Wait, that wasn't deleted?


----------



## rajin (Jun 3, 2016)

This

colour Pic


----------



## rajin (Jul 4, 2016)

Chapter 224


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 5, 2016)

Fucking Risa glorious teasing


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Jul 6, 2016)

Rito + Yami control = Godlike


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 7, 2016)

i think you mean Nemesis control


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 4, 2016)

Mikan has god like cock blocking power. That's all I will say.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 5, 2016)

yeah, last chapter she did a big one.

This chapter she showed a nice technique with that Icecream guess she really is Rito´s sibling 

Wanna see translation already, why is Black targeting Rito? I assume it´s becaus eof nemesis but doesn´t seem to be the case.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 5, 2016)

It may have been me, but it seemed like Rito kinda almost scored this chapter, how that author isn't writing just full on hentai boggles my mind.


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Aug 6, 2016)

luffy no haki said:


> i think you mean Nemesis control


Yeah, brainfarted there.


----------



## rajin (Sep 3, 2016)

Chapter 2


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Sep 3, 2016)

Dat last chapter. DAYUM!!


----------



## donaldgx (Sep 5, 2016)

So yami now controls darkness mode a little i guess, or she was pissed that someone else has rito as a "target" 

Action was pretty cool  this might be a borderline h manga, but when there is action, it is usually pretty neat.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Sep 6, 2016)

Let's all just admit it, the series took a  few notches of improvement the moment Lala and Haruna go demoted to extras allowing Momo and other girls to become more prominent.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 14, 2016)

IT HAPPENED!! Yami confessed!!


----------



## rajin (Nov 4, 2016)

*35*

*Spoiler*: __ 



*
*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## donaldgx (Nov 6, 2016)

Dat Lala   

For a moment i thought i was reading a doujin 

Now that's quite the "development", seems like Rito is starting to soften up to the harem idea, can't blame him with those girls aroun


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 6, 2016)

I kinda want Momo to be the first wife more and more as the series goes on. She seems to love him more than the others, I mean she goes into Yandere territory when he's threatened.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 7, 2016)

Rito : Just as keikaku !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Nov 8, 2016)

The moment Rito thinks about accepting Harem, i was like:

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 8, 2016)

I honestly want him to finally return Momo's feelings at this point. She has been a better lead heroine in this series than Lala ever was. Lala has always been the retard dumping gasoline on a bad fire.


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 12, 2016)

With Rito finally accepting the Harem plan and even Yami confessing, it makes me wonder if the manga is soon ending?  Or will we be entering somekind of testing phase as Gid tests Rito to be his replacement?


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 12, 2016)

Even with that, the girls still need to accept it. For example no matter how many dirty fantasies Yui has, she seems to want him only for her so yeah....


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 12, 2016)

Also Saki's route hasn't been conquered yet. We're no where near done, there are remaining routes to conquer.


----------



## TigerTwista (Dec 3, 2016)

Um..did Rito just get the Rito treatment by Nemesis?  Ok I can oddly accept this lol


----------



## donaldgx (Dec 3, 2016)

That was interesting on its own way


----------



## rajin (Dec 31, 2016)

Chapter 103


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Jan 3, 2017)

So Haruna confesses, if this won't take Harem route - its gonna rustle my jimmies real hard.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 7, 2017)

Lame, it really had to come to this for her to bring up a tad bit of guts, and fucking Rito is not wanting a Harem....just go somewhere and live alone forever, fool. Everything was alright till this damn chapter.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## donaldgx (Jan 8, 2017)

1 step forward the last couple of chapters, and now are we really regressing to squate 1? Gee fk u Rito  Haruna pisses me off as well, but whatever it was bound to happen i guess D:


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Jan 31, 2017)




----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Feb 7, 2017)

If Rito does not accept Harem, we can consider him mentally handicaped.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 7, 2017)

Last two chapters have been a real turn off, hope Momo or Nemesis actually do soemthing about this bullshit.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 2, 2017)

It's official. The next Chapter of To Love Ru Darkness will be the last one.
Final Chapter is Chapter 77.


----------



## Golden Witch (Mar 2, 2017)

Spoilers are already out.



*Spoiler*: _spoiler_ 




Its fucking nothing by the way. Open end as if its any other chapter. 
Rumor is going around Yabuki and Hasemi split.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 2, 2017)

It bugs me that he wants to throw away a chance with interesting women for...Haruna...saying the name puts a bad taste in my mouth. She's just...there. There is nothing special about her I hate this type in harem manga. No personality quirks, she's just nice. It's the worst thing a harem can have. Everyone else is one of the archetypes you expect and anticipate, then you have her the girl who is normally uninvolved with the crazy crap going on. I actually like Lala more than Haruna, Lala at least has some quirks about her that make her interesting.

This is kinda why I hate manga harem series. At least the Light Novels anymore have guys who realize what they have and go with it. Not acting in this way where you respond like Zap Brannigan, "What are you!? Gay?", because that's just so odd that these guys you see fight what's going on. It's not like Ichika who let's face it is playing dumb those crazy bitches have guns, or Touma who just doubts women would be in love with him given his bad luck. Seriously Rito...you having eyes only for her made sense only in the beginning, most characters would realize how utterly boring she is.

Sorry had to get that off my chest.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rajin (Mar 3, 2017)

Final Chapter

Chapter 2


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 6, 2017)

So it ended, didn´t understand but I saw a comment saying that this would have a sequel...hopefully not. 

While I like my TLR I absolutely hate the fact that all of Darkness was also for nothing, it took 77 monthly chapters, most of them about talk of a harem having true chances of happening, to end like this.

Stupid shit.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 6, 2017)

If I can read this correctly, the following Square Jumps will have Extra "Bangai Hen" Gaiden Chapters following this one.


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 15, 2017)

Yeah, the ending was just flat.  Felt like the end of any chapter than the end of a series.  So the series could continue, but it better have a better premise.  Rito always falling, getting lucky, and the rehashed ecchiness got old fast.   If there is a Part 3, he needs to have a better story.  

And the series ending with Haruna.  It makes me think Kentaro still has a thing for his wife, after the BS she put him through.  I originally liked her, until the Wife-fiasco and the Momo going stage front.  Since then, Haruna was...just there.  She pretty much acted as the "straight-man" of the series.  So it really was a disappointing end.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Akatora (Mar 16, 2017)

theres supposedly going to be 2 epilogue chapters 1 for harem end 1 for haruna end.


----------



## Soranushi (Mar 16, 2017)

_^Is the dual endings confirmed? As that just seemed like speculation/wishful thinking when I first saw it mentioned early this month.

But, if it's true, that'll be a decent consolation for all of us who wanted to see a Harem Ending._

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Akatora (Mar 16, 2017)

I'm pretty sure we're going to get these 2 chapters in the next couple of months at least that's how i recall it

at least that is what i take from this:


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 29, 2017)

All I see is that it mentions there are 2 artbooks in the upcoming months, nothing about an alternate ending. 

Now I wouldn't be surprised if the manga portions that it questions why Rito didn't go harem, and might tease whatever Part 3 is.  But even if Rito did go harem, it's technically not going to be official since it's not part of the manga itself.


----------



## Golden Witch (Mar 31, 2017)

_mod note: removed picture due to explicit image._

Limited life size Lala doll with removable swimsuit.
Only 2.8 million yen.


----------



## Akatora (Mar 31, 2017)

Heh, Looks like it's going to be two connected chapters instead of two separate endings going by what the first one showed.
Going by the images alone at the end of the chapter I think we're in for an alternative harem ending


----------



## A Optimistic (Apr 9, 2017)

sucks rito didnt end up with mikan


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 1, 2017)

The new chapter is full on hentai. Or at least it's trying to be.

EDIT : Rito use Shadow Clone Justu.
Every girl take a Rito at home. The end.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 30, 2019)

New Bonus Chapter incoming.


----------



## Kingdom Come (May 1, 2019)

Good shit to fap to


----------



## luffy no haki (May 1, 2019)

It's here, just the usual tho


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 4, 2019)

It seems to me that Mikan seems older and taller.
Her friend that falls victim to Rito in this chapter was flat chested in the original TLR.
And now ... She has like Kotegawa level of chest.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## Legend (Jul 29, 2022)

too lewd?


----------

